# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Paige's Workbook :)

## paigeyemps

::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana:: 

*Reality Checks*
    -Palm poke (Push fingers through my hands)
     -Finger count
     -Spiderweb (Shoot a web from my wrists like Spiderman lol)
     -Fireball (Create a fireball in my palms)
     -Nose plug
     -Read text/numbers twice
     -Ask myself "Does this environment look normal?"
     -Ask myself "How did I get here?" then mentally retrace my steps
*Dream Signs*
  _Objects:_ 
-Guitar
             -Piano
             -Stairs/staircase (any type - cement, stone, wood, metal) _Animals:_
  -Snake
             -Worms  _People:_
    -My sister
             -My bestfriend
             -2 other friends who are also into LDing  _Places/Setting:_
 -My former grade school and high school
             -My present college campus
             -Outside my house
             -Beach
             -Elevator
             -Stage
             -Mall
-Y-road
-jeepney  _Actions/Events:_
-Chasing
             -Jumping in the water
             -Gymnastics
             -Parkour
             -Waterbending
*Short-term Goals*

  -Stabilize effectively
     -Meet my dream guide
     -Eat dream food
     -Dragon morph
     -Avatar bending duel
*Long-Term Goals*
     -Dilate time
     -Converse with and benefit from my subconscious
*Current Technique*
_WBTB+MILD_. Works everytime. I have to stop being lazy since I tend to just turn
     off the alarm and go back to bed.
*Mantras:* "Reality check. I am dreaming." & "I will remember this dream."
_Notes to self: 
_-RC everytime there is a major scene change!
-Remember to do the mantras while lucid!
-Dammit Paige, write the dreams in your DJ nao!!
 ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## fOrceez

Hey there Paige  ::D:  welcome to the class. 




> "_Works everytime. I have to stop being lazy since I tend to just turn off the alarm and go back to bed_"



  ::lol::  we all know how that feels.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ooo I ate dream food in an LD recently. Not what I expected at all  ::wtf2:: 

Glad you joined the class Paige! You have a really great list of RCs and dream signs already, very inspiring.

----------


## paigeyemps

Thank you, professors! lol  :smiley:  Can't wait to learn so much more from both of you :3

----------


## paigeyemps

Woohoo I had an LD last night! 

I slept at 5:30 pm and woke up at 10 pm. I spent an hour and a half on the internet, downloading stuff and chatting on IRC. Then I returned to bed and did my mantras mentally (I was planning to do my usual WBTB+MILD). I lost track of time and started drifting off, but before I could totally sleep, I regained a bit of consciousness and I found myself in SP. I could feel the tingly sensations and I could hear a buzzing sound in my ears, along with what seemed to be a lot of people talking at the same time. I knew they were auditory HH because I've had them before. 

I imagined sinking into the bed, and a few moments later, I was at my school. I was instantly aware that I was dreaming. I RCed to make sure. For some reason I decided to try out the gravity RC by commando crawling (which felt very easy in the dream!). Then I started to walk around and tried to stabilize, but the dream faded before I could do so.  :Sad:  I ended up in some non-lucid dreams which I couldn't remember clearly.

Nevertheless, it was an amazing feeling to finally experience transitioning into the dream from SP! And to think it was an unintentional WILD! :3

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congratulations Paige!!!

An unintentional WILD, that's really cool. I like the "sinking through the bed" technique. That one is really effective when you hit SP. I'm really excited that it worked for you!

----------


## fOrceez

Congrats on the lucid, paige!  ::D:  I hate dream logic.. I laughed at the commando crawling though x) Perhaps next time you should really make sure you stabilise before you do anything at all.

----------


## paigeyemps

Yeah  :Sad:  I totally forgot to stabilize right away... I always forget what to do when I get into the dream gaaaahhhh XP

But thanks :3 Will try to remember next chance I get  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Wasn't able to WBTB last night because of school sched.  :Sad: 

Something funny happened today though. I was in class and I RCed via the noseplug. Imagine my shock when I could breathe!!
It took me a moment to realize that my mouth was actually open and I was breathing through it. *-.-"*

That truly deserved an epic facepalm. Lol.

Anywhoooo I made my second DJ entry tonight! You can read it here.

You can also find my first entry here.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Something funny happened today though. I was in class and I RCed via the noseplug. Imagine my shock when I could breathe!!
> It took me a moment to realize that my mouth was actually open and I was breathing through it. *-.-"*
> 
> That truly deserved an epic facepalm. Lol.



lmao Paige

Your dreams are hilarious by the way.  ::chuckle::  I really enjoy reading them. I understand about the school schedule thing, work often prevents me from being able to take the time I want to devote to my lucid dream practices. Better luck on your days off!

----------


## paigeyemps

I remember a couple of dream fragments from last night -- just uneventful stuff. 

In one of my dreams, I was walking down a narrow street, and I _think_ I realized I was dreaming out of nowhere. It only lasted 3 seconds tops. Then nothing. So now I'm frustrated because I can't remember what happened next, nor can I remember some of my other dreams. So I'm not even really sure if it was a real lucid moment. GAH!

Also, this has nothing to do with dreaming, but today I learned how to move/twitch my ears on demand! Haha  ::D:

----------


## fOrceez

Like i said in chat, don't get frustrated! It's progress  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

I had 2 lucids last night! They both crashed a few seconds into it though. Still, coolio! :3

I dreamt someone was chasing me, then while running, I suddenly became lucid. The moment I stopped running, right before I could start stabilizing, the dream crashed. It turned into another non-lucid dream. In the second one, I was dicing some squashes in the kitchen and I cut my hand. When it didn't hurt, I became lucid. Then the dream crashed again.

Wooptidoo..I need to learn to find a way around this..

I..can..do..this! Bahahahaha  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Sweet, you rock!!!

Now you just need to find something to stabilize that lucidity so you don't get too excited and crash the dream. Try to remember something like rubbing your hands together and looking at them, immediately upon becoming lucid. Good luck.

I'm proud of you!

----------


## fOrceez

See.. told you it was progress. I think what we talked about chat is relevant still. Not sure if you've read this thread either, Opheliablue, but check it out; http://www.dreamviews.com/f14/master...-dreams-48095/
Specifically the last section of the post - the 'need to stabilize' is a schema. there's actually no need to stabilize  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I know, I've read that before. I agree with most of that article. (I have just a few reservations, but I won't hash them out here).

That said, I absolutely never needed a cape to fly  :tongue2:

----------


## paigeyemps

Hmmmm I will have to keep that schema thing in mind constantly! :O 

Thanks for all your help profs!!  :smiley: 

**************************************************  **************************************
Last night I WBTBed successfully! I had more time because of the weekend and all :3 I had one lucid which lasted about a minute or so. Sadly, I spent most of it just walking and touching objects, as I always forget my goals when I am in the dream already. Good thing is, my LDs are starting to increase in duration  :smiley:

----------


## fOrceez

Yay, lucid! *told* you it was progress!  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Indeed! Yeeehaaa XD 

Schoolweek's coming up, probably only gonna be able to WBTB on Tuesdays and Thursdays..but I'll practice all day awareness.  ::D: 

I did my third DJ entry tonight as well. You can read it here.

----------


## paigeyemps

I recalled 2 dreams from last night. 

The last one was incredibly long and vivid. I can clearly remember everything that happened from beginning to end, and the whole dream had a sensible storyline (though the settings and characters were weird). It was about my friends and me trying to break up this girl named Diana and this dude named Klaus. 

The earlier dream was shorter. It was about me hearing this very loud popping in my ears, and I apparently became deaf. I couldn't hear what the DCs were saying, I can only remember hearing an annoying buzzing sound. I think I may have been in SP then, because the feeling felt familiar (buzzing sound and tingly sensations), and I was sorta drifting in and out of consciousness.

Hooray for the longest and most vivid dream yet!  ::banana::

----------


## fOrceez

Hooray for long and vivid dreams! Personally they're my favourite since they can be as fun as lucids  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> The earlier dream was shorter. It was about me hearing this very loud popping in my ears, and I apparently became deaf. I couldn't hear what the DCs were saying, I can only remember hearing an annoying buzzing sound. I think I may have been in SP then, because the feeling felt familiar (buzzing sound and tingly sensations), and I was sorta drifting in and out of consciousness



Yeah the first thing I thought of the moment you said you heard popping in your ears and the subsequent buzzing was SP vibrations. You were in the perfect state there for a WILD. Remember those sounds and feelings, they can help you achieve a WILD or DEILD.

Well done on the vivid dream by the way!

----------


## paigeyemps

Yup! I totally didn't think of it  :Sad:   I thought it was just part of my dream. I hope I remember next time!  :smiley:  Thanks!  ::banana::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Know what, my bad. I didn't mean for that to sound like a criticism Paige. It's really more of a progression.

I just meant remember those feelings as much as you can, so they will become more of a concrete thing. That way, each time you feel vibrations, or buzzing, or any kind of deafness or blindness, you'll be more likely to hone in on the fact that it could be one of the lucid dreaming stages.

I am blind in my left eye at the onset of nearly half of my lucid dreams, just FYI.  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

> Know what, my bad. I didn't mean for that to sound like a criticism Paige. It's really more of a progression.





Oh, no no! Not at all! Don't worry about it :3 And also, any criticism is always welcome  :smiley: 



I just woke up from a nap and I had the strangest dream. I was playing an adventure game where you find clues and objects in order to solve a mystery. It felt pretty long. In the end, I solved it then, had an FA which I didn't catch. Haha

I've been RCing everytime I wake up, perhaps it hasn't bled into my subconscious yet?  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Blasted FA's! They are our subconscious's little private jokes on us  :Sad:  





> I've been RCing everytime I wake up, perhaps it hasn't bled into my subconscious yet?



Yeah that can take time unfortunately. But good job on keeping them up every morning!

----------


## fOrceez

Don't worry, peggy, your progress is going great anyway  :tongue2:  It won't be long now.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Don't worry, peggy, your progress is going great anyway  It won't be long now.



bahahaha peggy  :tongue2: 


I only slept for 2 hours last night. I remembered 4 dreams. 

In one of them, I was in my old school with a DC. That school has always been one of my dream signs. And in my dream, I was telling my DC that it was! I kept pointing out how I always dreamed about that school, etc. It was strange, like we were really there and just talking. It never occurred to me that it was already the dream itself, so I didn't get lucid XD



Probably gonna MILD for a few days without the WBTB  :Sad:  Test week sucks. -.-"

----------


## fOrceez

Blast.. I hate dreams like that >_> 
Test week _does_ suck :/ Hopefully you get some good rest though. Good luck with your tests!

----------


## paigeyemps

I recalled 5 dreams from last night (and a couple more fragments).

I kept hitting the snooze button on my alarm every 5 minutes or so, because I felt too lazy to get up. I noticed that everytime I dozed off, there was a different dream scene. I didn't get lucid, but I'm thinking of looking more into DEILD since I've been doing the snoozing thing a lot lately, and the "snooze dreams" are really easy to get.  :smiley: 

Also, some DV chat people have popped up in my dreams again. This time it was TheUnknown, Alex, and Kyle. I don't even know their faces but in my dream, I just knew it was them. Plus they were calling each other by their names so that must have been it.

Hmmm, chat's been creeping into my subconscious lately. Here are the people who have been in my dreams (not in order lol):

-Merro
-fOrceez
-Dark_Merlin
-rudedudeowns
-Alex
-Duck
-Andrewkansil
-TheUnknown
-Sornaensis
-Octoberwind

Bahahaha! I would like to conclude this post with a banana.  ::banana::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Glad you're remembering so many dreams! I snooze alot too, and I think that does contribute to my DEILDing abilities.

 ::banana::

----------


## paigeyemps

I planned for WBTB+MILD last night, and guess what. I set the alarm for pm instead of am, so I wasn't able to wake up. Gaaah that was such a stupid mistake lol

Good thing my recall has been pretty good, I remembered 8 dreams, plus a couple of dream fragments.

Also, I went for a roadtrip the other night and slept in the middle of nowhere. I could only remember 1 hazy dream fragment the following day. Not to mention I totally forgot about awareness the entire time.

Bad bad couple of days for me. And schoolweek's coming up again. 

I shall be lucid. I shall be lucid. I shall be lucid. Banana.  ::banana::

----------


## fOrceez

That's some really good recall! (before the road trip, of course xD) Just start to keep your awareness up again. Make sure you get plenty of sleep; when you have lack of sleep and are trying to maintain awareness.. it doesn't work too well. x)

----------


## paigeyemps

Thanks Forceez!  ::D: 

Last night I had 3 FA's. All of them were the same scene over and over and over. (I woke up in my bed because some kids threw rocks at my window.)  It's like my mind was giving me 3 chances to become lucid, and I missed all of them. But hey, I think I'm warming up to it already. Hopefully I will be lucid soon. Real soon.  ::D: 

I also remember some uneventful dreams and fragments like usual.

I am starting to get used to doing an RC everytime there is a major scene change (i.e. going outdoors/indoors), and when I spot my dream signs. I'm also starting to get back on the awareness thing since my slip last weekend.  ::D: 



Hmm so for this week's task about finalizing which induction method I will use: I think I'll stick with my WBTB+MILD. It has worked like a charm for me ever since I started. I might not have as much time on schooldays to do it, but I will stick with it since I don't want to switch methods without really familiarizing it first especially since I'm still new and method-hopping might just frustrate me  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I am starting to get used to doing an RC everytime there is a major scene change (i.e. going outdoors/indoors), and when I spot my dream signs. I'm also starting to get back on the awareness thing since my slip last weekend.



I love that. I don't know how many folks share this same trait, but I tend to change scenes in my lucid dreams whenever I walk out the front door of my "house". So going indoor/outdoors in real life is an excellent time to do reality checks. Well done paige, I hadn't realized that until you mentioned it.

----------


## paigeyemps

Professors! I might not be on for a while. My best friend is very ill and we're the only family she has, so I'll either be at school or in the hospital or doing medical errands and stuff. But I will make sure to RC continuously and keep up my dream journal! I might just post them late  :Sad: 

Anyway, good luck to everyone! And have a good week  :smiley: 


(@Forceez, no way I'm leaving DV forever  :tongue2:  Just thought you should know haha!)

Also, I recalled 6 dreams last night. One of them had something to do with pirates and torture O_O
I have a feeling I might be having weird and disturbing dreams for the next few days or so, due to the medical emergency. Hmmpf :'(

----------


## paigeyemps

I just thought of an LD goal!

I thought I should write it before I forget.

The goal is.. to ask my DC/subconscious: "WHO THE HELL IS THE MOTHER OF TED'S KIDS?" #HowIMetYourMother

banana.  ::banana::

----------


## fOrceez

::banana::  !  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Hooray, I can still go online from time to time! Turns out they won't let me sleep over at the hospital so I can go on DV at night :3

Anywhoooo, I've been having afternoon naps at the hospital for the past week. Nothing to do there, besides watch my bff, who is always sleeping anyway, so I usually just sleep as well. My naps are usually about 2-3 hours, and I've noticed that I always have really vivid dreams with a very long storyline or something. So I was wondering maybe I could use it to get lucid, seeing as I can't WBTB for a while. The thing is, I've only ever done WBTB+MILD, so I have no idea what to do. I'll be lurking around the forums for a while about this. 

Any tips?  :smiley: 



Oh, and Oreoboy1996 and OldSparta were in my dream last night. And apparently, I was Merro and someone killed me with a shotgun O_O lol




*Spoiler* for _Le Story Time Which Has No Connection With My Workbook_: 



[14:47:35] *<Superdub49>* one time, I was walking to
[14:47:47] *<+about25yearzolde>* the sex shop when
[14:47:53] *<%Dark_Merlin>* c-c-c-combo breaker
[14:47:57] *<%Dark_Merlin>* LOL
[14:47:59] *<%Dark_Merlin>* !away
[14:48:05] *<Superdub49>* I bought my friend Dark_Merlin|Away a Dildo
[14:48:24] *<+about25yearzolde>* which i painted the color
[14:48:37] *<Superdub49>* clear, because the bitches love clear
[14:48:49] *<+about25yearzolde>* And so when he saw it, he
[14:49:03] *<Superdub49>* began to dougie furiously
[14:49:22] *<+about25yearzolde>* (what.)
[14:49:35] *<Superdub49>* (a dougie is a dance)
[14:49:40] *<+about25yearzolde>* which looked really awkward so I
[14:49:45] *<+about25yearzolde>* (i know lol)
[14:49:57] *<Superdub49>* began shufflin, in order to counteract the dougie
[14:50:36] *<+about25yearzolde>* . As we were dancing, I felt
[14:50:56] *<Superdub49>* like mancon, so
[14:51:25] *<+about25yearzolde>* I spread my wings like a butterfly and
[14:51:41] *<Superdub49>* looked over at the clock and realized it was 1 in the morning so I
[14:52:11] *<+about25yearzolde>* went out to buy some
[14:52:27] *<Superdub49>* anal beads, and I
[14:52:51] *<+about25yearzolde>* realized I forgot to bring some money so I paid the man with
[14:53:11] *<Superdub49>* fellatio and he
[14:53:32] *<+about25yearzolde>* kicked me in the balls which felt very
[14:53:47] *<Superdub49>* similar to a poem I read about
[14:54:12] *<+about25yearzolde>* . I ran as fast as i could while
[14:54:35] *<Superdub49>* whipping my hair back and forth because
[14:55:07] *<+about25yearzolde>* I'm fabulous.





 ::banana::

----------


## paigeyemps

ZOMG I HAD A LUCID!! It was very short but nice. I came home from school at lunchtime and went on chat. Then my PC crashed and I was too tired to reboot so I decided to take a 45 minute nap instead, since I had to go back to school in an hour. 

You can read my entry about it here.

It was very unexpected and gaaahhhhh finally after two weeks! 

*DO YOU KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS?! BANANAS!! LOTS AND LOTS OF BANANAS!!*
 ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats Paige!!

Hooray for lucid naps. I used to have those alot when my son was a baby and I got no sleep at night.

----------


## fOrceez

Yaaay lucidity!

----------


## paigeyemps

Hello hello hello! I had another lucid today! =))

I slept at around 1 am, and woke up for school at 6. Then I decided to skip school because I only had one subject, and I wasn't feeling very well. I was up for about 30 minutes until I decided to go back to sleep.

Ta-da! I had a lucid, and a few non-lucids...

You can read about it here.

I wasn't planning for it, but I guess it turned out I did WBTB+MILD! Hooray! I can barely contain my excitement! Can you tell?  :tongue2: 


Also, I don't know why, but I didn't think about stabilizing, and the dream went okay. Probably because of the whole schema thing Prof Forceez said? 


Guess the whole 2 week hiatus wasn't such a bad thing after all  ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana:: 

And also, my friend is getting better so I won't have to worry as much anymore  :smiley:

----------


## fOrceez

Yay, you are getting some really good progress!  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

I had a lucid last night! Awwwyeeeaa 3rd night in a row!  ::D:  

Merlin and Forceez were in my dream too. They helped me get lucid. I was outside my house and they came to me and said, "Silly girl! You're dreaming." Then I RCed and rubbed my hands and everything went HD. I was studying my hands for a few seconds when another DC (an old deceased friend) came and took me away. Then I lost lucidity.

 ::banana:: 


And also, *HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY, Professor OpheliaBlue! <3* and all your moms out there (:=3

----------


## OpheliaBlue

3 days in a row?!?!  :Party:  Kick ass girl. Keep doing whatever you're doing.

And thanks for the mother's day wish <3

----------


## RareCola

Jeez paige, you've got this lucid dreaming thing down! Congrats  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Thanks Lisa and RC  :smiley: 

I'm quite relieved I had lucids again after quite some time of not having them. I was afraid WBTB+MILD wouldn't work for me anymore =)
But huzzah! I'm back on track =)

----------


## fOrceez

If you find a technique, it will always work for you. If you are having a dry spell, it is most likely due to external factors like stress, worry, depression, etc etc.

----------


## paigeyemps

This morning I recalled 5 different dreams. Among them, one stood out the most. It was a dream about...


The Beautiful Winged Man
^ le click!


Hmm so there's this thing I do in my dreams that I only realized now. Many times in my dream, I randomly snap my fingers. I noticed that when I snap, they produce a very distinct, sharp and loud sound. Consequently, the dream turns more vivid. 

I don't know why I didn't think of this before, when I've actually used this snapping thing once or twice in a lucid. The moment I snap, the sound makes my ears ring in a weird way, and the visuals improve a lot.

Thus, I was thinking of using this as my own personal technique of stabilizing/enhancing my dream quality. 

~Hoping for the best!  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

D: D: D:

This morning my alarm clock was broken and I was rushing for school, I didn't have time to lay and think about my dreams. Thus, I couldn't recall anything, not even a fragment :'(

I just, I...

:'(

----------


## OpheliaBlue

It happens paige  ::hug::

----------


## paigeyemps

This morning I recalled 4 lengthy dreams. 

They were generally about**:
1. The murder of 3 teenagers
2. IRC/DV people (Litost and Cookieh)
3. My chemistry teacher going bald (lol)
4. Some action scene with my friends. And waterbending! 

At first I thought that the fourth dream was a short lucid because I knew I was controlling my actions, but upon further reflection, I realized that even though I knew what I was doing, there wasn't really a moment where I thought it was actually a dream. :3



Oooh, and also, I just realized that I started getting into lucid dreaming 2 months ago today! Which is probably nothing compared to the years and years everyone else has done. But I'm proud of myself :') Lucid dreaming is the only thing I have really pursued among the many things I'm interested in. HUZZAH! 
 ::banana::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> At first I thought that the fourth dream was a short lucid because I knew I was controlling my actions, but upon further reflection, I realized that even though I knew what I was doing, there wasn't really a moment where I thought it was actually a dream. :3



Still progress though. I remember Reece referencing "control without actual lucidity" in one of his Layer videos. I can't remember which one, possibly 0 major. I've had dreams like that too, that finally led up to lucid dreams soon after. So I believe you're still on the right track.

----------


## paigeyemps

> I remember Reece referencing "control without actual lucidity" in one of his Layer videos. I can't remember which one, possibly 0 major.



Ahh, I remember it too! I was quite fond of his videos, just before I found out about DV. (We're talking about Reecejones87 right?)  ::D: 


Also, I had a lucid today!! I went for an afternoon nap and woke up 2 hours later, then went back to sleep. (I didn't know if WBTBing in the afternoon would work, so I wanted to give it a try). I recalled 2 dreams, and I went back to sleep about 10 minutes later.

It started with a vivid dream about me running away from home, eventually (somehow), I reached the mall. I realized it was a dream right away because the stores had weird neon and dizzying colors (malls are one of my dream signs), and the atmosphere was also a bit off. I noseplugged, I could breathe. I snapped my fingers, and there was a loud snap in my ears, then the visuals improved (this trick is still experimental). Then I poked my fingers through my hand. However, no matter how I push, they wouldn't go through. I tried imagining them but they still wouldn't go through. At this time, I was still pretty sure it was a dream, and I remember thinking "crap, this RC won't work for me anymore". 

There were people eating nearby, and I started blowing up their food with my mind. (FUN!) Then I started losing lucidity when I noticed the dream scene objects started to morph. I stared at a bench that wasn't morphing yet, and I recreated the previous dream scene based from it. To my amazement, it worked, and I started regaining lucidity. I was thinking of flying around, but then I kinda woke up, and found myself in SP. I heard loud crashing and banging sounds. I got out of it in about 20 seconds.


Woot, this was the first time I tried the "recreating the dream scene" thing so I was quite happy it worked :3

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats on the lucid dream Paige! And what a great demonstration of control. Your SP sounded creepy, I've heard all kinds of sounds during SP, from buzzing, to loud horrible noises. At least you got out of it without having to wait too long. I also share the fact that the finger/palm thing stopped working for me. But for me it was a mental hang-up, because it grossed me out so badly the few times I did it.

----------


## paigeyemps

> I also share the fact that the finger/palm thing stopped working for me. But for me it was a mental hang-up, because it grossed me out so badly the few times I did it.



Ohhh! Same thing happened to me the first few times I tried the poking thing in my dreams. I could see and feel my finger go through the skin of my palm and out the back. Eueeeugh x) And thanks by the way  :smiley: 


I had 2 lucids today!  :smiley:  This happened when I took an afternoon nap again. Strange though, because I had them before my alarm went off. I set my alarm for 2 hours, hoping I'd get another lucid if I WBTB'ed like yesterday. Instead, they occurred before I could wake up for it. Also, Opheliablue was in my non-lucid false awakening! It was after the lucids, right before I woke up. :3

I wrote my lucids in my DJ in two parts, because they were connected but somehow with different storylines. It was also cool because when I woke up, I could remember where one dream ended and the other began -- something I'd never done before since my dreams just sort of get mixed and morphed.

1st - Mr. Anubis
2nd - Shikaka! Ace Ventura!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Your lucid dreams are so hilarious.

Sucks that the egyptian dog thing was chasing you around. That's so mean.

----------


## paigeyemps

Remembered 3 non-lucids today  :smiley:  Didn't do much last night, I slept as soon as my head hit the pillow XD

That is all. *bow*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

A well deserved night's sleep.

----------


## paigeyemps

Last night, I didn't get to do much as well. I had a huge headache and I had a cold so I drifted off right away. I did remember 10 different dreams/fragments, and more than half of them were scary D:

Lol.  ::banana:: 

Tomorrow's my last day of school so AWWWYEAAAA more time for lucids!!  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Remembered 6 dreams/fragments from last night.

Also remembered 3 dreams from my afternoon nap. Guess what? No lucid, but there was a lot of waterbending!! =))))
There was also an oracle lady telling me I was supposed to be an airbender, and that I should "do what needs to be done". O.o creepy

Hmmpf well...

3 lucid experiences this week  :smiley: 

And WOW has it really been a month already?!?! Thank you Professors OpheliaBlue and fOrceez! And classmates. For everything. And stuff.

Don't know if I'd have the same enthusiasm and hope and commitment to pursue lucid dreaming if I hadn't been part of this class  ::D:  Thank you goyyysss :')


AND NOW WE SHALL HAVE A PARTY. WITH CONFETTI. AND BANANAS! awwwyeaaaaa!  ::D: 
 ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You're an awesome student. Well done on all the LDs!

And airbending? Wow, even your non-lucids kick ass.

----------


## paigeyemps

*Woohoo! Joining the class  

2nd SEMESTER STARTS HERE*


 :Rock out:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hell yeaaaah  :Rock out:

----------


## paigeyemps

This is an update of the very first post in my workbook. I wrote the original one many weeks ago during the first semester, and some of the stuff in it have changed since then.

*Reality Checks*
    -Hand inspection (push fingers through, study the texture and form)
     -Fireball (Create a fireball in my palms)
     -Nose plug
     -Read text/numbers twice (not just looking away and back, but also _willing_ them to change)
     -Atmosphere check
*Dream Signs*
  _Objects:_ 
-Musical instruments
             -Odd-shaped stairs/staircases (any type - cement, stone, wood, metal) _Animals:_
  -Snakes
             -Worms  _People:_
    -My sister (unfortunately lol)
             -My closest friends  _Places/Setting:_
 -My former school campuses
             -My present college campus
             -Outside my house
             -Beach
             -Elevator
             -Mall
-Road intersection  _Actions/Events:_
-Waterbending
             -Gymnastics
             -Parkour
             -Chasing
             -My house on fire
*Short-term Goals*

  -Stabilize effectively
     -Eat more dream food
     -Dragon morph
     -Avatar bending duel
*Long-Term Goals*
     -Dilate time
     -Meet my dream guide
     -Converse with and benefit from my subconscious
*Current Technique*
_WBTB+WILD_. I'm still in the early learning stages of this technique. I am also in the WILD class with Sageous.
*Occasional MILD Mantras (Before bed and sometimes during lucidity):* "This is a dream." & "Remember this."
_Notes to self: 
_-Remember the ADSA!
-Remember to do the mantras while lucid!
-Dammit Paige, write the dreams in your DJ nao!!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

::lol::  I so look forward to your dream journal paige, as usual

----------


## paigeyemps

Woohoo I had a DEILD tonight. I went for a nap at about 7 pm and woke up at 11 pm. Somewhere in between, I woke up a bit and rolled over. Ta-da! A lucid! =)

It was quite short. When I got lucid, I rubbed my hands and plugged my nose. Also, I specifically paid much attention to the noseplug since I didn't want it to become a trivial task and not work in the future (like what happened with the finger-through-palm). I've had a few LD's before and I've been slightly taking them for granted. I've been paying less attention to the RCs which I shouldn't!! So this time around I'm determined to really look around and observe carefully. When I did it with the noseplug in my dream earlier, I found it to be even more amazing how I could breathe and everything looked so normal and life-like, it was like the first time I had a lucid!

 ::holycrap::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> When I did it with the noseplug in my dream earlier, I found it to be even more amazing how I could breathe and everything looked so normal and life-like, it was like the first time I had a lucid!



So if I understand what you're saying correctly, you did the noseplug after you already knew that you were lucid, and that made things even more clear for you? I'm interested.

Well done on the DEILD by the way!

----------


## paigeyemps

> So if I understand what you're saying correctly, you did the noseplug after you already knew that you were lucid, and that made things even more clear for you? I'm interested.
> 
> Well done on the DEILD by the way!



Thanks! And, not quite. It's just that usually in my lucids, when I noseplug, I just go, "Oh I can breathe, cool!"... But when I noseplugged in the last lucid, I decided to really take time and see how my breath comes in and out, and how it feels to really breathe in the dream. So for me, it was very exciting when I really focused on it because I truly understood how the dream defied logic and all.  ::D: 

I'm not very good at explaining lol sorryyy  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

No that's cool, that makes sense. It's like, really appreciating and understanding that you have this magical control.

That's what I like about some of the TOTMs.. some are really activity based, but some involve more intricate, intimate type flair. I guess what I'm trying to say, is that I would like to remember in the next LD, to maybe do the mirror TOTM, or finger through palm, or just test the physics of something. Like you did with the nose plug. I do something similar: if I become lucid when I look in the mirror, or if I'm close to a mirror, I look at my eyes and they change odd colors. Then I just kinda go "Ok reflection, ta-ta, gonna go do stuff!" and forget all about it. But I really want to explore all the magic that is possible in that single, intimate moment.

I'm even more worse at explaining lol sorrry  ::mrgreen::

----------


## paigeyemps

Gaaaa I just came from a trip which was on such short notice so I wasn't able to put stuff in here yesterday. Eh, yesterday was uneventful anyway, just recalled 2 normal dreams about school.

I recalled 5 dreams from last night, 2 of which were very vivid. Here is a link to one of them.

Oh, also, I downloaded this app that's like a diary thing where I could type up my dreams neatly. The great thing about it is that I could also add tags by category (place, people, event, or custom tags). I use the tag aspect for my dream signs, for example I could put "mall" under place, "Sarah" under people, "chasing scene" under event, "snakes" under custom tags. This means I could just look at the 'tags column' to see which dream entries have the same/recurring elements in them (study old dream signs or spot new ones), and save me some time reanalyzing every single dream I had. Also, I could add a picture or drawing in it, so when I encounter an odd-shaped object/person or an unfamiliar place, I could just draw and post it there so I don't forget how they look like.

----------


## paigeyemps

Ehh PC was acting up yesterday so I couldn't post properly. The night before last, I had 2 lucids!  ::D:  I also had two FA's, both of which made me lucid. 

This morning I recalled 5 dreams which were really weird. Some were about nursery rhymes and the others were about me murdering my baby cousin  ::|:  ...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats on the lucids! Sorry about  the baby murder dream, yuckypoo  ::blue:: 

And that app sounds really cool. I'd love to know what it is!

----------


## paigeyemps

> Congrats on the lucids! Sorry about  the baby murder dream, yuckypoo 
> 
> And that app sounds really cool. I'd love to know what it is!



Thanks OpheliaBlue!  ::D:  And the app is called "Momento", and the entries are called "moments".  :wink2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Thanks OpheliaBlue!  And the app is called "Momento", and the entries are called "moments".



Oh sweet you can get it on your iphone! I so need an iphone.

----------


## paigeyemps

Hmm still uneventful dreams for me, though my recall is getting a bit better. I'm starting to remember more parts of a specific dream throughout the day  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh where you remember parts of the dream you just had later in the day because something sparks it? I do that alot, especially on the days I work. Since I have to get up and get ready fast and don't journal my dream, I'll remember parts of it later on in the day.

Hope another lucid lands on you soon.  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Aww me too, I wish I'd get lucid soon! Though I did have a dream last night about feeding my dog some chocolate, then later I didn't become afraid because I knew it was a dream. But I wasn't lucid though, it was like that dream where you dream about lucid dreaming  :Sad:

----------


## Wurlman

Lol just had one of them the other night sounds like ur kicking some but! Keep it up paige!!!

----------


## paigeyemps

Thanks! Wurlman  ::D: 

<<<<<<<< Ooooweeee! I have wings! :3

Hmm so this may be a bit late, but...ahh gaaa no time to type everything up, here's what happened: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/f43/task-m...3/#post1899114

----------


## Wurlman

How did u get them kick arse wings they fit u perfecly good luck tonight on a long lasting lucid!!

----------


## paigeyemps

This morning I had -and this may sound really outlandish- my first DEILD chain with 5 LDs total! I don't know how it happened, but basically I kept waking up a bit and tried to DEILD each time, and it worked. Until I had to get up because of an asthma attack. 

I've talked to RareCola and OpheliaBlue about it, which was a relief because I was soooo confused. (Thanks very much!)

The dreams were very vivid too, and were quite stable as opposed to my normal lucids which last only a while. I also got to do the advanced TOTM in the first lucid!  ::D:  http://www.dreamviews.com/f43/task-m...ml#post1901011

Today was really lucky :3

And yea, I know what you're thinking, "No way in hell! LIES! etc etc" but yeah I thought that too, but shit happened for real .___. probably was a one time deal (there WERE demons in the dreams after all)  :wink2: 


*Spoiler* for _how I got lucid each time_: 



1. I saw myself in the mountains with weird atmosphere (possible dream sign)
2. HI about spongebob then FA that it was lunchtime but the time changed when I looked again 
3. FA that I got up and played with my dog but it had a different fur color
4. FA that I got up again and made breakfast, but the pan didn't feel hot even when I was cooking
5. FA, but I kinda got lucid right when I got up because of familiarity with what just happened earlier

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well done paige!!  ::mrgreen:: 

You're really giving us a run for our money. Your lucids are truly inspiring to read.

----------


## paigeyemps

Thanks Ophie  ::D: 

Today I had a really weird lucid. Last night I slept at around 9 pm and woke up at 3 pm today. +__+ I was so tired and wasn't feeling good because of uhm.. monthly girl problems.. 

I was kinda planning to make a DJ entry about the DEILD chain, but I don't think I can explain it sanely enough, as I'm still struggling with what happened. So I'm gonna make an entry about today's lucid instead  :smiley: 

Here's the entry: I Am A Tumbleweed

----------


## Wurlman

My mom said she takes magnesium when aunt flow is a knocking because she has a hard time falling asleep and she also claims that it gives her crazy dreams I wonder how true this is. It makes me wonder if it's the magnesium or if u girls get so much pain it gets incorporated into the dreams somehow. Not really my place to talk about it but she just mentioned this today when I asked her to pick me up some supplements for dreaming and then I read ur workbook. Interesting!?!?

----------


## paigeyemps

Haha i have no idea either...maybe it has something to do with the hormones? x)

----------


## paigeyemps

Hmm so I slept last night around 4 am, and woke up naturally at 9. I got up for about an hour, then went back to sleep. I tried to WILD, but was unsuccessful. I drifted off while doing the mantras lol. I did have 2 lucids, a DILD and a DEILD. I'm really starting to think there's a connection between them female hormones and lucid dreaming O__________O

Anyway, in one of the lucids, I remembered the task of the month for May, which was to possess someone. I was kinda curious about it, so I possessed a woman in the lucid. It was..really weird.. I think I'm gonna make an entry about it later when I get some time off from schoolwork. The other lucid was induced by a DC who pushed me off a cliff, and I got lucid when I realized I could breathe underwater.

That's it for now.  ::D: 


Link to lucid entry: My First Possession

----------


## paigeyemps

Woo had a successful WILD yesterday!  ::D:  My very first decently induced WILD: http://www.dreamviews.com/f156/what-...1/#post1904674

----------


## Wurlman

Woot woot!!!!!!! I'm going to read it right now congrats pagie!!!!!

----------


## paigeyemps

Aw thanks wurlman  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

> You know, this is the only aspect of my life that feels so important to me. This is the only aspect where I get congratulated for every small progress I've done. This never happens to me in real life. I never get awards in real life. I never get achievements in real life. Nobody cares about me in real life. I love this place.




LOOOOOOOOOOOL. so true.

----------


## RareCola

> LOOOOOOOOOOOL. so true.



Haha, where's that from? Amazing.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Haha, where's that from? Amazing.



just from..me.. >.>


haha

----------


## RareCola

> just from..me.. >.>
> 
> 
> haha



Oh awkward. Thought you were quoting, HENCE THE QUOTE BOX. Either way, that's amazing  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> You know, this is the only aspect of my life that feels so important to me. This is the only aspect where I get congratulated for every small progress I've done. This never happens to me in real life. I never get awards in real life. I never get achievements in real life. Nobody cares about me in real life. I love this place.



Why do I find that so hard to believe? You're always so smart and motivated and enthusiastic and helpful and hardworking, and not a mean bone in your body. At least from my perspective. That said I'm glad you found something that clicks with you, you do seem happy here. Luckier for us!  ::mrgreen:: 

And yeah, really cool WILD. Pretty sure I already said that somewhere else, but I'm saying it again anyway  :tongue2:  And alarms are da Debil!

----------


## Wurlman

Pagie I'm happy to have as a friend I'm glad ur so happy!

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Wow great successes, congrats.

----------


## paigeyemps

Whopp! I had a lucid this morning! It was due to a false awakening. I also had crappy control, and it was quite short. But still, it was nice :3

Also recalled 7 dream fragments, all of which were hazy. I think my recall is getting better, since i haven't been able to remember my dreams for the past 2 days.

----------


## paigeyemps

I've also decided to make monthly lucid goals! So I get motivated even more :3

JULY GOALS:

[ ] Achieve a task (for the month or year)
[ ] Have another WILD
[ ] Sit on a cloud
[ ] Get lucid 2 nights in a row
[ ] Eat dream food
[ ] Call out for my DG (even if there is no response)
[ ] Fly with angel wings
[ ] Have at least 10 lucids in total

----------


## Wurlman

Wow ur just kicking butt! Good job PAIGEY

----------


## Traumerei

You always sound so excited talking about your dreams and goals, no wonder you're doing so well!
....I'm jealous.  :Cheeky:

----------


## paigeyemps

Hahaha no need to be jealous! Everyone is progressing at their own pace, and I'm sure you'll do great as well, Traumerei  ::D:  I can already see it!

And yep, I realize I get really excited when it comes to lucid dreaming. Might as well use this excitement to my advantage, right?  :smiley:  

Use ALL excitement for motivation! =))) loool

----------


## paigeyemps

Ran late for school this morning, wasn't able to write down dreams when I woke up. Recalled two dreams, one with big ass spiders and webs all over my house. The second was an FA, which I didn't catch unfortunately. Been doing RCs when I wake up, so hopefully I will catch FAs in the future  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Gaaaaaaaa computer crashed before I could type up yesterday. I had 2 lucids on the 4th, where I almost did the TOTM. I could swear I typed it up already on here. Looool I wonder where it went. But I'm sure I talked to someone about it in chat though. I keep forgetting gaaaaaa

Anyway, I had a lucid this morning as well! Totally forgot about the TOTM, because I was so caught up in doing something I've been really wanting to do for a long time: fly using angel wings! I did it last night, and it was soooooooo awesome!!! The feeling of flying with a set of huge fluffy wings, wind against my face -- it was euphoric. Hahaha I was flying over the mountains too, and the view from up high was breathtaking. I hope I can do it again soon  :smiley: 



*Spoiler* for _July goals_: 



[ ] Achieve a task (for the month or year)
[ ] Have another WILD
[ ] Sit on a cloud
[/] Get lucid 2 nights in a row
[ ] Eat dream food
[ ] Call out for my DG (even if there is no response)
[/] Fly with angel wings
[ ] Have at least 10 lucids in total

----------


## Wurlman

That's great PAIGEY!! How long have u been practicing lucid dreaming for?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome angel-wings dream paigey! Did you ever remember the dreams from the 4th, or where you typed it?

----------


## paigeyemps

> That's great PAIGEY!! How long have u been practicing lucid dreaming for?



Thanks Wurlman! I started lucid dreaming almost 4 months ago, my first DJ entry was on March 16  ::D: 






> Awesome angel-wings dream paigey! Did you ever remember the dreams from the 4th, or where you typed it?



Thank you Ophie  :smiley:  Yep, I remember them pretty well. Oh I meant I forgot if I typed them on my workbook or not. But I did put them in my written DJ  ::D:  Sorry if that confused you!

----------


## paigeyemps

Had a lucid this morning. Pretty short and stabilization didn't work so well. I did some earthbending though, so that was fun  :smiley: 

It was induced by a false awakening where a cab crashed into one side of our house and caught fire. Of course this actually happened earlier in the day, so I caught the FA and became lucid.  ::D: 

*Spoiler* for _July lucid goals_: 




[ ] Achieve a task (for the month or year)
[ ] Have another WILD
[ ] Sit on a cloud
[/] Get lucid 2 nights in a row
[ ] Eat dream food
[ ] Call out for my DG (even if there is no response)
[/] Fly with angel wings
[ ] Have at least 10 lucids in total 

July lucid count so far: 4

----------


## paigeyemps

Recall's slowly getting better... Last night I had a non-lucid where I was a dragon, so that was cool. At first I was just watching the dragon flying overhead, then thought about becoming it. Somehow I did. I tried to land but the people were running away from me. Never realized it was a dream though.

As for the class, I'm at Lesson IV. I've been rereading the lessons every once in a while as well. I think I'm gonna be stuck at Lesson IV for a while though, gonna recheck my sleeping schedule, and keep practicing stabilization and control as I continue my WILD attempts. 

I'm having fewer chances to WILD lately, because of my hectic school schedule, where I can't WBTB. For the most part, I'm still doing MILD before going to bed, and if I get the chance to do a WBTB, that's when I try to WILD. It'd be a bit of a waste if I stop doing MILD, since it is my safety net method or something.

Ehh not sure if I missed anything I wanted to record on here. This is it for now.  :smiley:

----------


## Wurlman

I like when u said that mild is ur safety net it's mine as well! I try to do it every night before going to bed. Why not nothing better to do!

----------


## paigeyemps

Recalled 2 whole dreams from last night.. Been pretty stressed lately, lots of schoolwork GAH

Hoping for DILDs for now

----------


## Wurlman

Weeken will b here soon PAIGEY

----------


## paigeyemps

Yessss I had my 2nd WILD this morning!  ::D:  Here's the DJ entry: clickclick


*Spoiler* for _July goals_: 



[ ] Achieve a task (for the month or year)
[/] Have another WILD
[ ] Sit on a cloud
[/] Get lucid 2 nights in a row
[ ] Eat dream food
[ ] Call out for my DG (even if there is no response)
[/] Fly with angel wings
[ ] Have at least 10 lucids in total 

July lucid count so far: 5

----------


## Wurlman

Damn girl woot woot

----------


## OpheliaBlue

way to achieve those goals Paige!

----------


## paigeyemps

Recall is getting a bit bitter, recalled a couple non-eventful dreams last night. Been practicing more awareness as well.

----------


## paigeyemps

Recalled 3 vivid nightmares this morning. It was awful, yet cool because of the realistic and vivid features. Let the period lucids begin! (lolwut.)


Oooh also, got some great news today! I found out I'm on the Dean's List at my school, which is sort of like the honor roll or something in college. Yayyy lucid dreaming is NOT an excuse to suck at school, and in the same way, school is NOT an excuse to suck at lucid dreaming. Anything is possible!  ::D:

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Congrats, paigey you seem to succeed at everything.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Congrats, paigey you seem to succeed at everything.



Looool no, those are actually the only two I seem to succeed in :3 Everything else is just bleh x) But thanks Dave!  ::D:  I'm sure you're great at a lot of stuff  ::banana::

----------


## Wurlman

Woot woot get it girl!!!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Paigey well done, you rock in dreams AND in real life.

50 points to Gryffindor!

----------


## paigeyemps

Gaaa thanks guys  :smiley: 

This morning I had the weirdest/most embarrassing/funniest dream lately. I was late for class, and had to do the oreo dance so my teacher wouldn't fail me. Of course I wasn't lucid, so I felt every bit ashamed that I had to stand in front of the class and deliver. When I woke up, the embarrassment was still there, even long after I had the dream. Really interesting how emotions linger when you dream. No matter what I did, it was like I was genuinely ashamed. Hahahaha

----------


## Wurlman

Oreo dance?? I must know what that is. And yes emotions linger sometimes that's all I have to try and remember a dream sometines. I wake up like why do I feel so angry or scared then I know I was dreaming and do my best to bring it back to life.

----------


## paigeyemps

Gonna try the menthol thing tonight. I'm gonna use these menthol candies I got from the store. Lol. Who knows? They might work. If not, then at least I'll know anyway! Haha 
/me crosses fingers

----------


## paigeyemps

Holy susej! I had a lucid last night! Also, I had really really long vivid dreams. I can recall 2 non-lucids with very long storylines, and in one of them I became lucid. It was awesome! Gonna type it up in my DJ when I get home from school. The dreams were such a huge improvement compared to my recent dream recall which only consisted of small hazy fragments.

Not sure if it was really because of the menthol, or if it was just a placebo. Either way, it worked!  ::D:  Gonna try it out again tonight.

EDIT: Here's the entry if you wanna read. Car Chase


*Spoiler* for _July lucid goals_: 



[ ] Achieve a task (for the month or year)
[/] Have another WILD
[ ] Sit on a cloud
[/] Get lucid 2 nights in a row
[ ] Eat dream food
[ ] Call out for my DG (even if there is no response)
[/] Fly with angel wings
[ ] Have at least 10 lucids in total 

July lucid count so far: 6

----------


## paigeyemps

No lucid last night, but the dreams were still very vivid!  ::D:  It was great. Recalled a couple dreams and an FA.

----------


## eMCLucid

Lucky paige, my recall was nonexistent for some reason last night.  Hope for lucids for the both of us tonight  ::banana::

----------


## paigeyemps

I went for a snap* this afternoon. 5 minutes before I did, I took 2 menthol candies. But it wasn't for the dreaming. I was just taking it because I was starting to have a cough and sore throat. I didn't realize that it may affect my dreams whatsoever. I just woke up a few minutes ago, and my dreams were so weird and vivid. I recorded 4 dreams and a couple fragments.

----------


## Wurlman

Get well soon PAIGEY my dude

----------


## paigeyemps

> Get well soon PAIGEY my dude



Loool thanks, homie. x)

(what. haha)


I had a lucid today. I was up all night cramming for a test, and at around 4:30 am i decided to take a power nap before I had to get up at 6 for school. Also took 3 menthol candies on the last part of my studying (about 25 minutes before I went to bed).

DJ LINK HERE


*Spoiler* for _July lucid goals_: 



[ ] Achieve a task (for the month or year)
[/] Have another WILD
[ ] Sit on a cloud
[/] Get lucid 2 nights in a row
[ ] Eat dream food
[ ] Call out for my DG (even if there is no response)
[/] Fly with angel wings
[ ] Have at least 10 lucids in total 

July lucid count so far: 7

----------


## Wurlman

Booooya homie! Good job on the lucid! Now time to read it!

----------


## paigeyemps

I stopped using menthol for 2 days now, to experiment. No recall whatsoever.  :Sad:

----------


## Wurlman

Nothing last night either I think I Tryed a wbtb but forgot everything in the process

----------


## paigeyemps

Hmmm recalled 5 dreams and fragments last night. One was a creepy nightmare. Link: Ghost - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Didn't take menthol too. I tried an experiment where I just tried to convince myself that I took it. I included it in my mantra and stuff. It produced the same effect as when I took menthol. Placebo! Or not. x)

----------


## paigeyemps

Recalled a few uneventful dreams last night, as well as another nightmare. This time, there were snakes. (They're one of my prominent dream signs.)

Still didn't take any menthol. Autosuggestion is such an awesome thing!  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Slept really early last night. Couldn't remember any dreams though. I was sooo tired when I went to bed. I looked at my phone and apparently someone called me last night and we talked for like 4 minutes. I don't remember anything at all! Loool.

----------


## paigeyemps

Had a short lucid this afternoon. Came home from school and took a nap. Woke up a bit, rolled over, and had a DEILD. Wooot :3

It was an FA, and I got lucid when there was no door on my way out from my room. Stabilized the dream with hand rubbing, then I got woken up abruptly by my mom because our neighbor apparently committed suicide  ::|: 



*Spoiler* for _July lucid goals_: 



[ ] Achieve a task (for the month or year)
[/] Have another WILD
[ ] Sit on a cloud
[/] Get lucid 2 nights in a row
[ ] Eat dream food
[ ] Call out for my DG (even if there is no response)
[/] Fly with angel wings
[ ] Have at least 10 lucids in total 

July lucid count so far: 8

----------


## RareCola

> Had a short lucid this afternoon. Came home from school and took a nap. Woke up a bit, rolled over, and had a DEILD. Wooot :3
> 
> It was an FA, and I got lucid when there was no door on my way out from my room. Stabilized the dream with hand rubbing, then I got woken up abruptly by my mom because our neighbor apparently committed suicide 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _July lucid goals_: 
> 
> 
> ...



Your life sure is full of dramas... first a truck smashing through the walls of your house and now a suicidal neighbour? O_o

----------


## paigeyemps

> Your life sure is full of dramas... first a truck smashing through the walls of your house and now a suicidal neighbour? O_o



Indeed, indeed. I live in the heart of the city, and my community is reeeaally big. So much drama over here, my life is a telenovela. Hahahaha

----------


## OpheliaBlue

My gosh  ::wtf2::  I hope you can move into the country soon then.

At least you had a DEILD. You're a little lucid machine, nothing can stop you!

----------


## paigeyemps

Had 3 vivid lucids this morning! Moar bloodbending - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

GAAAAAA fwekjfwjce*seizure*  Caught 2 FA's. Wow the feeling when you catch that FA is just...priceless :"D


*Spoiler* for _July lucid goals_: 



[ ] Achieve a task (for the month or year)
[/] Have another WILD
[ ] Sit on a cloud
[/] Get lucid 2 nights in a row
[ ] Eat dream food
[ ] Call out for my DG (even if there is no response)
[/] Fly with angel wings
[/] Have at least 10 lucids in total 

July lucid count so far: 11

----------


## paigeyemps

Dream recall is going steady. I've been recalling 3-5 dreams every night, and 1 or 2 whenever I take naps. Just some uneventful dreams for now, mostly with snakes D:


Anyway, posted on the forum about how I incubate some of my dream signs:

http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/incuba...-signs-134585/

----------


## Wurlman

Ur my damn hero PAIGEY!! Muah

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Anyway, posted on the forum about how I incubate some of my dream signs:
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/incuba...-signs-134585/



Oh that's really cool paigey. I really like the part about imagining that a dream sign randomly pops up in waking life. The whole thing is really well written too, good work.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Oh that's really cool paigey. I really like the part about imagining that a dream sign randomly pops up in waking life. The whole thing is really well written too, good work.



Thanks Ophie, your opinion really means a lot to me  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Had a reaaaaally long dream (or dreams?) last night. I'm pretty sure I got lucid in it, I just can't remember! D:

Anyway, gonna type up my August lucid goals later this evening, I'm still thinking about some of them. I hope the teachers and apprentices won't mind if I keep this workbook? I'd still really love to stick around the intro class, as I'm still finding my own way with the various techniques, and this class really is giving me the motivation I need.  ::D:

----------


## melanieb

Bloodbending? You little Avatar-fiend, you!   :smiley: 

I dream about a lot of the other animated characters I watch but never any from that show.

What I do dream about often, and I suspect you will also as a DG is the forum and posting on the forum. I swear, reading this many posts per day truly affects your dreams after a while.

I'm keeping up my workbook also, though I'm not as dedicated as you have been. Keep up the dreaming!

----------


## paigeyemps

*AUGUST LUCID GOALS*

[ ] Ride a shark
[ ] Brush a crocodile's teeth
[ ] Punch a gorilla
[ ] Let it snow
[ ] Watch an aurora 
[ ] Hug a DC
[ ] Call out for my DG
[ ] Eat dream food
[ ] Have 1 WILD
[ ] Have at least 10 LDs


Notes to self: 
-Pay more attention to dream details (e.g. time of day, dream quality)
-Reevaluate dream signs at the end of the month

----------


## izzyLD

It is scary how alike my workbook is to yours, the way it's organized specifically (and i realize just now its probably a standard layout and im just such a newbi hahaha)
and one of the people i want to meet is tenzin from avatar legend of korra, hes so wise :O
i think i might add bending duel as well, awesome idea!!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

punch a gorilla?  ::chuckle:: 

I can't wait to read that one when you get it

----------


## paigeyemps

> It is scary how alike my workbook is to yours, the way it's organized specifically (and i realize just now its probably a standard layout and im just such a newbi hahaha)
> and one of the people i want to meet is tenzin from avatar legend of korra, hes so wise :O
> i think i might add bending duel as well, awesome idea!!



Awwwyea another avatar fan!  :smiley:  i kept looking around for your workbook, but i can't find which workbook you mean  :Sad:

----------


## Lahzo

I LOLed at the spongebob meme that you made.

----------


## izzyLD

I mean my actual physical workbook lol sorry.
but I will def share what i have! :3
and now that i look at other workbooks i realize that i was right in calling myself a newbie haha
the layout is pretty much all the same, i feel like a wiener...lol

----------


## paigeyemps

> I mean my actual physical workbook lol sorry.
> but I will def share what i have! :3
> and now that i look at other workbooks i realize that i was right in calling myself a newbie haha
> the layout is pretty much all the same, i feel like a wiener...lol





Awww don't feel like a wiener! Lmao. We're all pretty much wieners as well. x)

----------


## izzyLD

> We're all pretty much wieners as well. x)



  lmao

----------


## paigeyemps

Been 10 days of nonlucidity now. But that's alright, got my recall going at a steady pace of 3-5 remembered dreams everyday. Can't wait to get lucid soon, hopefully! Really excited to ride a shari! Haha

----------


## RareCola

> Been 10 days of nonlucidity now. But that's alright, got my recall going at a steady pace of 3-5 remembered dreams everyday. Can't wait to get lucid soon, hopefully! Really excited to ride a shari! Haha



I'm naming August "bad lucidity month". 7 days for me now too, despite there being nothing that could be causing it.

----------


## Wurlman

You ten days? Lol that's not like u PAIGEY tonight's ur night!

----------


## paigeyemps

> You ten days? Lol that's not like u PAIGEY tonight's ur night!




Ahahaha hopefully!! And yea, it's a bit saddening, but gotta keep going :3 Dry spells break my heart <\3

----------


## Kaenthem

> Ahahaha hopefully!! And yea, it's a bit saddening, but gotta keep going :3 Dry spells break my heart <\3



not hopefully,you WILL have a lucid dream tonight,believe you will  ::bslap:: 
on a more serious note,here is somthing that might help





> Dry Spell Killer: The Actor's Technique
> For anyone experiencing a dry spell or having trouble achieving lucidity for the first time you can try this simple "mind over matter" technique. I use this to help break out of dry spells and I generally suggest it to others who are experiencing dry spells. I think it will also help first timers achieve lucidity. Basically here it is...Upon laying down to sleep you need to alter your state of mind. Basically, act as if you are an expert/experienced lucid dreamer and you know 100% that you will have a lucid dream. Don't only say/think to yourself that you will have a lucid dream, but truly 100% believe that you will achieve your goal easily. The best way to describe this "state of mind alteration" is to compare it to acting. Many actors and actresses "get into character" for their particular roles. They will spend several days (or even longer depending on the actor/actress) acting as if they are a completely different person to better prepare and play their role. Basically, you are trying to "get into the character" of an experienced/expert lucid dreamer. You could even go as far as getting into the character of "The Best Lucid Dreamer Ever." The idea is to fall asleep knowing and expecting yourself to become lucid, because you have done it millions of times before and it is easy for you. If you can do it correctly, and truly convince yourself that you will achieve lucidity, than it will greatly raise your chances of success. During a dry spell, I do this for as many nights as I need to break it. I usually am able to overcome my dry spell the very first night trying. Make sure that if you do not succeed, that you stay "in-character" and tell yourself/convice yourself that last night was a fluke and there is no way you won't become lucid the next night. You would be surprised how well this simple method can work. All it takes is a bit of "acting" !



this is KingYoshi's tech not mine,but it worked for me so....

----------


## paigeyemps

> not hopefully,you WILL have a lucid dream tonight,believe you will 
> on a more serious note,here is somthing that might help
> 
> 
> this is KingYoshi's tech not mine,but it worked for me so....




Ah damn, I just woke up now and read this. But guess what!! I just had a lucid!!! Fnally. Awwwyeaaaa!! =)))

DJ entry: Oh balls. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Wurlman

Hell yea I'm going to check ur DJ hope it's in the congrats!!!

----------


## Oceandrop

> Ah damn, I just woke up now and read this. But guess what!! I just had a lucid!!! Fnally. Awwwyeaaaa!! =)))
> 
> DJ entry: Oh balls. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Congrats for breakingthrough the dryspell!  ::D:

----------


## Kaenthem

> Ah damn, I just woke up now and read this. But guess what!! I just had a lucid!!! Fnally. Awwwyeaaaa!! =)))
> 
> DJ entry: Oh balls. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



congrats on your lucid  :smiley: 
by the way,what time is it in the philippines

----------


## paigeyemps

Awww neat! Had another lucid last night. So basically after I had the previous lucid, I was up for about 2 hours, then went back to sleep. So that turned out to be a WBTB+MILD which means.... My safety net! I can't believe WBTB+MILD has never failed me 8D

Did some productive things too.. I was able to think a bit more clearly, and remembered some of my month goals, such as ride a shark, call out to my DG, and hug a DC. I was able to morph a basketball court into a swimming pool with sharks, but I got distracted at the last minute and forgot to ride them  :Sad:  Also tried to do the advanced TOTM (couldn't remember the basic), and it was soooo hard!! I was literally sitting on a rock, holding a pen and notebook, and I couldn't remember any waking life memories! D:

This is what I love about dry spells, they kinda all come in groups when the lucids come back  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _August lucid goals_: 



[ ] Ride a shark
[ ] Brush a crocodile's teeth
[ ] Punch a gorilla
[ ] Let it snow
[ ] Watch an aurora 
[/] Hug a DC
[/] Call out for my DG
[ ] Eat dream food
[ ] Have 1 WILD
[ ] Have at least 10 LDs

LD count: 2

----------


## paigeyemps

> congrats on your lucid 
> by the way,what time is it in the philippines



Thank you  :smiley:  and, i am 7 hours ahead of you. Algeria is GMT+1 and Philippines is GMT+8 :3


And thanks derpington and wurlman! <3

----------


## paigeyemps

No lucids today, recalled a few dreams though. One where i was pregnant and people threw rocks at my huge belly. Lol. What is up with these dreams? I've also been having really weird dreams about DV members' posts on the forums. Ahaha

----------


## Vengeance

*Bwahaha maybe you are pregnant or want to be pregnant or you are just scared of being pregnant  or maybe you just want someone who depends on you lolol*

----------


## paigeyemps

> Bwahaha maybe you are pregnant or want to be pregnant or you are just scared of being pregnant  or maybe you just want someone who depends on you lolol



Hahahaha maybe so! It's really interesting though, no matter how many times I've gone through it before :3


OR MAYBE I AM PREGNANT MOHAHAHAHAHA!!! *AND YOU ARE THE FATHER!!!!*  :tongue2:

----------


## Wurlman

Ahhhh shot lmao were about to have in episode of Morray lmao "u r not the father" lmfao my girl has had 1 baby and it's been a little over a year now and that's all she dreams about it seems like she loves being prego! 3 kids huh and going to school and active on the forum never would have though u had three kids. Woot congrats

----------


## paigeyemps

> Ahhhh shot lmao were about to have in episode of Morray lmao "u r not the father" lmfao my girl has had 1 baby and it's been a little over a year now and that's all she dreams about it seems like she loves being prego! 3 kids huh and going to school and active on the forum never would have though u had three kids. Woot congrats





HAHAHA! Thanks thanks, I try to keep up :p


Not sure if you know we mean 3 dream babies, and not actual and real life babies.... ;3

----------


## Wurlman

Lol ah my bad hahhahaa

----------


## Vengeance

*





 Originally Posted by paigeyemps


HAHAHA! Thanks thanks, I try to keep up :p


Not sure if you know we mean 3 dream babies, and not actual and real life babies.... ;3



Yes indeed, I am the dream Pappa*

----------


## paigeyemps

> yes indeed, i am the dream pappa :p



nein papa.

----------


## paigeyemps

I had a successful WILD this morning!

I woke up at 4 am to cram for my test. Got sleepy and decided to take an hour nap at 5. Drifted off a little, but realized I was in sleep paralysis. So I regained awareness and started seeing some white blobs behind my eyes. They slowly morphed into scary faces of ghost women thingies, so I imagined turning their faces into clouds, since it was all in white blobs, and clouds were the only white things that I thought were easy to imagine. After quite a struggle with my own mind, they turned to clouds, and the background slowly turned into my grandma's house. I'm not sure how I successfully put myself in the scene, I just sort of 'thought' I was already in it. I rubbed my hands to stabilize, and told a DC to get me something to eat, while trying to think about my goals. I was kinda sad because I just knew my alarm was gonna go off any second, and I'd have to continue studying. I was abruptly woken up by my alarm soon afterwards. 

Interesting, my last 2 WILDs were achieved this way as well. (cramming in the morning and having a WILD when i decide to nap for a bit)


*Spoiler* for _August lucid goals_: 



•Ride a shark
•Brush a crocodile's teeth
•Punch a gorilla
•Let it snow
•Watch an aurora 
• Hug a DC
•Call out for my DG
•Eat dream food
•Have 1 WILD
•Have at least 10 LDs

Lucid count: 3

----------


## PlanesWalker

Lol I love that you wanna punch a gorilla.  Never thought about brushing a crocs teeth either, I like that one too.  Lol

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I hate knowing that the alarm is about to go off. But I also like it in a way kinda, it lights a little fire under my butt to get my goals accomplished before I wake up. It's also kinda interesting to get a concept of how much time is passing in an LD. I remember one time, I knew I had fallen asleep and entered a LD between snooze alarms, which meant I had 10 minutes. But it felt more like 15-20 minutes.

Congrats on the WILD! It's so interesting reading about how people transition from awake, to SP, then HI, then the dream, in a way that is seamless. You rock!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## paigeyemps

Thanks :3

Had 2 LDs this morning. First one was a DILD, then woke up and had a DEILD, continuation of the previous dream. I'll probably type it up later when I get home from school. This is it for now  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

> Thanks :3
> 
> Had 2 LDs this morning. First one was a DILD, then woke up and had a DEILD, continuation of the previous dream. I'll probably type it up later when I get home from school. This is it for now



from school?isn't there a summer holiday in the philippins?
congrats,on the lucids,it seems like your doing some great progress.

----------


## paigeyemps

> from school?isn't there a summer holiday in the philippins?
> congrats,on the lucids,it seems like your doing some great progress.



Aww thank you :3 and nope, school just started for me about a month ago  :Sad:

----------


## paigeyemps

Normal recall for the past days. About 4+ dreams at night, and about 2 when I nap.

So, the previous lucids:

Basically I was at a cottage at a beach (dreamsign). Then this woman was screaming because the ocean started to grow really tall, and the water was slowly moving away from us, which meant a tsunami was coming. We ran as fast as we could, I climbed a tree and pushed off my chem teacher. Lol sorry professor. I went back down, because the tsunami was taking a long time. Then i got lucid. Waterbended the whole huge wall of water so it would go down and back to normal. It worked. Also remembered to use verbal commands to clarify the dream quality :3 Woke up soon after.


2nd lucid

Same setting, got lucid right away (DEILD). Decided to try doing the shark goal. Waterbended a huge portion of water from the ocean to this empty swimming pool. I figured it would be easier to ride if it wasn't open sea, as the shark might get away. So i summoned a shark. Saw its fin popping over the water. Jumped on it, but alas, it was only a fin, and not a whole shark. I ended up plopping into the water.  :Sad:  couldn't summon the whole thing no matter how much i tried.

----------


## Wurlman

Wow that's crazy ur doing so good! I would love to ride a shark!

----------


## paigeyemps

Had a lucid this morning. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/intro...8/#post1931902


*Spoiler* for _August lucid goals_: 



Ride a shark
Brush a crocodile's teeth
Punch a gorilla
Let it snow
Watch an aurora 
 Hug a DC
Call out for my DG
Eat dream food
Have 1 WILD
Have at least 10 LDs

Lucid count: 6

----------


## paigeyemps

Woot I'm back earlier than planned.

Had some really weird dreams where I drowned. It was very odd because I don't think I've ever drowned in dreams before. I usualky breathe and get lucid, or breathe and not get lucid. But for the past two days, I've had dreams where I actually drowned and shifted into another dream.

This was probably because of the floods I've seen lately. The graphic images of people drowning in mud, etc. have haunted me  :Sad: 

Anyway, dream recall is fairly normal, around 4+ dreams a night and a couple when i nap. Hope to get lucid again soon, and finally ride a shark!!

----------


## paigeyemps

Almost had a DEILD this morning! Caught the dream fading and stayed still. Started seeing the dream scene forming. But I lost it and drifted off  :Sad: 

Anyway, had some spare time today so I decided to type up one of my most interesting lucids from a few months ago: The Face Stealer - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## paigeyemps

Been pretty consistent with dream recall for the past few days, nothing special happened. OOOH, I was chased by a hairless naked man with creepy white irises in a recent dream, so i guess that's interesting lol.

Been doing ADA as much as I can. My dreams are much more vivid lately too. Hopefully lucidity is just around the corner!

----------


## Wurlman

U will have a lucid tonight!

----------


## paigeyemps

Thanks Wurlman! And I did!! 

I was testing out this app called SleepStream 2, and it had a lot of relaxing music and binaural beats. I tried out binaurals for "Deep Sleep". I slept right away, and I slept like a baby. Dunno why I didn't wake up for 14 hours  ::|: 

I got lucid when I was in the ocean in my dreams (dream sign) and there was a dead body floating face down beside me. I made the corpse vanish, then I summoned a shark, and this time I really concentrated. The shark came closer and I grabbed its fin. Rode it for about 20 seconds before I fell. Did a bit of waterbending before I woke up for real.

 :Party: 




*Spoiler* for _August lucid goals_: 



•Ride a shark
•Brush a crocodile's teeth
•Punch a gorilla
•Let it snow
•Watch an aurora 
• Hug a DC
•Call out for my DG
•Eat dream food
•Have 1 WILD
•Have at least 10 LDs

Lucid count: 7

----------


## Kaenthem

> Thanks Wurlman! And I did!! 
> 
> I was testing out this app called SleepStream 2, and it had a lot of relaxing music and binaural beats. I tried out binaurals for "Deep Sleep". I slept right away, and I slept like a baby. Dunno why I didn't wake up for 14 hours 
> 
> I got lucid when I was in the ocean in my dreams (dream sign) and there was a dead body floating face down beside me. I made the corpse vanish, then I summoned a shark, and this time I really concentrated. The shark came closer and I grabbed its fin. Rode it for about 20 seconds before I fell. Did a bit of waterbending before I woke up for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



congratz,your progress just keeps my motivation up,i can't wait to start practicing,...

----------


## paigeyemps

Had 2 lucids this morning, both in the same setting. Both of them were DILDs too. Basically I became lucid on the second one because I remember I just got lucid on the previous one hahaha.

Didn't get to do much besides stabilize. The dream was so hazy and unstable. I did, however, slap a random DC. I could feel that I was waking up and couldn't do anything, so I decided to just slap somebody before I went away. Lmao


*Spoiler* for _August lucid goals_: 



Ride a shark
Brush a crocodile's teeth
Punch a gorilla
Let it snow
Watch an aurora 
 Hug a DC
Call out for my DG
Eat dream food
Have 1 WILD
Have at least 10 LDs

Lucid count: 9

----------


## PlanesWalker

Good to see that you have been able to have Lucids pretty frequently.  Can't wait till I'm able to as well.  I also can't wait to hear about the gorilla punch

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I did, however, slap a random DC. I could feel that I was waking up and couldn't do anything, so I decided to just slap somebody before I went away. Lmao



I love this for so many reasons.

----------


## paigeyemps

I had a DEILD this morning! And mannnn was the feeling amazing.

I was starting to wake up, and I noticed it. I rolled over (which I do for DEILDs, oddly it works for me). I kept my eyes closed and started seeing blobs. I kept thinking, wake up, wake up, so I wouldn't fall back asleep. Suddenly my eyes shot open, and I was in a field of some sort. I instantly knew it was a dream, because I was still awake in my head, so I did a quick nose pinch and I could breathe. I stared at my surroundings, and it was all just a field, with knee-high crops. I rubbed my hands, paying attention to how the visual quality changes. Weirdly, it went hazy when I rubbed my hands. Then I stared at the crops and imagined the quality getting better, and it did! I saw 3 people sleeping on the ground, made them vanish. Made a friend of mine appear. Thought about doing my goals for August but started waking up because of outside noise.

Gaaaa it's September already! D: So I will count that lucid for this month. 

I have decided to retain some of my unfinished August goals.


*Spoiler* for _August lucid goals_: 



Ride a shark
Brush a crocodile's teeth
Punch a gorilla
Let it snow
Watch an aurora 
 Hug a DC
Call out for my DG
Eat dream food
Have 1 WILD
Have at least 10 LDs

Lucid count: 9






*Spoiler* for _September lucid goals_: 



Punch a gorilla
Let it snow
Be a mermaid
Watch an aurora
Sing
Flip a table
Call out for my DG
Eat dream food
Have 1 WILD
Have at least 10 LDs

Lucid count: 1

----------


## paigeyemps

Bababa ba. I had 3 LD's this morning!! FFuuuu#*^#(%*#)@#!!

It's my mom's birthday so I woke up after around 5 hours of sleep. We had breakfast, and I was up for around 2 hours. I decided to go back to sleep because annoying relatives were annoying x)

I decided to try out SSILD again (after a long time). I remember before that it always made me have these weird sensations like my upper body was dangling mid-air. It was very uncomfortable so I stopped doing it. 

So there I was attempting SSILD. After a bit, I fell asleep. I had a few non-lucids, and then I suddenly became lucid. I can't remember how or why though, which is weird (or maybe because I had too many dreams?). Anyway, so the lucid lasted only a short time, and I woke up. I rolled over and attempted a DEILD. Success! As I was laying still, I started seeing the previous dream scene form before my eyes. I imagined being in it and bam, I just kinda went into 1st person mode. So this time it was very vivid, I rubbed my hands and kept repeating "I'm staying lucid, I'm staying lucid." It was a bit easier to remember to do things this time, for some reason. Then, dun dun dunnnn.. I saw my crush. Soooo... to put it short, le sexy time commence! (Btw if you're someone I know irl and reading this right now, please don't judge me lol). So I lost lucidity and drifted off into some really weird dreams that make no sense at all. At one point, the dream returned to the dream scene where I got lucid recently, and this made me lucid again. I thought hard about my month goals, and the only thing I could remember was to punch a gorilla.

 So I summoned a gorilla. It just stood there, back bent and knuckles touching the ground, not moving. I was kinda scared, even though I knew it was a dream, because the gorilla looked huge and buff and emotionless. I went near him and punched his face. His face moved back a bit, and he looked angry. HE PUNCHED ME BACK. On my left cheek. And it hurt like hell!! I staggered to the right, but before I could totally fall, he slapped me on the other side of my face, so I ended up falling to the left. I remember hearing him grunt like a true primate, before I drifted into non-lucidity and having some more weird-ass dreams.

When I woke up and wrote down my dreams (which are so much more detailed than what I put above), I thought about how I couldn't remember how I got lucid the first time. So just now I read the SSILD tutorial again, and noticed this: 





> Several things may happen through this exercise:
> 
> 3. You suddenly become lucid in your dreams with no apparent reasons, or you may begin to suspect you are dreaming.



Hmmmm very interesting. I'm surely gonna try SSILD more! 

Also, I have concluded that my optimal WBTB time is indeed more than 90 minutes. Moreover, I have learned that WE SHOULD NEVER PUNCH GORILLAS BECAUSE THE CONSEQUENCES HURT LIKE HELL. So don't do it mmkay?  :smiley: 

I know this was a very long post, but if you read it all, it means that...........you know how to read! Congrats!  :Party: 


*Spoiler* for _September lucid goals_: 



•Punch a gorilla
•Let it snow
•Be a mermaid
•Watch an aurora
•Sing
•Flip a table
•Call out for my DG
•Eat dream food
•Have 1 WILD
•Have at least 10 LDs

Lucid count: 4

----------


## Kaenthem

> Bababa ba. I had 3 LD's this morning!! FFuuuu#*^#(%*#)@#!!
> 
> It's my mom's birthday so I woke up after around 5 hours of sleep. We had breakfast, and I was up for around 2 hours. I decided to go back to sleep because annoying relatives were annoying x)
> 
> I decided to try out SSILD again (after a long time). I remember before that it always made me have these weird sensations like my upper body was dangling mid-air. It was very uncomfortable so I stopped doing it. 
> 
> So there I was attempting SSILD. After a bit, I fell asleep. I had a few non-lucids, and then I suddenly became lucid. I can't remember how or why though, which is weird (or maybe because I had too many dreams?). Anyway, so the lucid lasted only a short time, and I woke up. I rolled over and attempted a DEILD. Success! As I was laying still, I started seeing the previous dream scene form before my eyes. I imagined being in it and bam, I just kinda went into 1st person mode. So this time it was very vivid, I rubbed my hands and kept repeating "I'm staying lucid, I'm staying lucid." It was a bit easier to remember to do things this time, for some reason. Then, dun dun dunnnn.. I saw my crush. Soooo... to put it short, le sexy time commence! (Btw if you're someone I know irl and reading this right now, please don't judge me lol). So I lost lucidity and drifted off into some really weird dreams that make no sense at all. At one point, the dream returned to the dream scene where I got lucid recently, and this made me lucid again. I thought hard about my month goals, and the only thing I could remember was to punch a gorilla.
> 
>  So I summoned a gorilla. It just stood there, back bent and knuckles touching the ground, not moving. I was kinda scared, even though I knew it was a dream, because the gorilla looked huge and buff and emotionless. I went near him and punched his face. His face moved back a bit, and he looked angry. HE PUNCHED ME BACK. On my left cheek. And it hurt like hell!! I staggered to the right, but before I could totally fall, he slapped me on the other side of my face, so I ended up falling to the left. I remember hearing him grunt like a true primate, before I drifted into non-lucidity and having some more weird-ass dreams.
> ...



hayo,congratz on the lucids  :ClouDing around: 
i am thinkin' of  trying SSILD myself,looks very promising,
one week and i start,i can't freaking wait  :wink2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Wow paigey! I was thoroughly entertained by your awesome lucids. And you covered so many cool topics, like the SSILD and how it's hard to recall the onset, lucid rumby-pumby, a true successful DEILD, remembering AND accomplishing a personal goal. You are a lucid goddess.

But that punch a gorilla thing, I gotta hand it to you, that took bravery. You inspire me to try one that I'm scared to do. DAMN and you took those punches like a champ!  ::mrgreen::  I really wish we could get you on a podcast, I think that would be a trip and a half!  ::chuckle::

----------


## paigeyemps

Aww thanks lisa! And i wish i could too, but i don't have the technology, what with all the life drama and broken computer and shitty internet and all  ::o: 


Anywhoo, no luck with the SSILD last night, though i did have weird dreams about being hit with a baseball bat. Lol

----------


## paigeyemps

I didn't have any luck with SSILD last night. But I did have 4 lucids yesterday afternoon during my nap! I had a DILD, then DEILD chained 3 times.

I put it in my DV DJ, and it's reaaally long. If you have some time and wanna read it, it's here >> DEILD Chain - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Anyway, here's the summary:

I had a DILD, woke up. DEILD. Woke up. DEILD. Woke up. DEILD. Woke up.  ::D:  I also got to do two of my monthly tasks, which were to watch an aurora (#3 in the DJ), and to sing (#4 in the DJ). I had some pretty interesting results when I did the goals, and I'm really happy. 

Also, here is the last part of my DJ entry: 

After the last DEILD...




> This time I decided to wake myself up completely, because I was afraid I would forget the previous dreams and lucids. I'm not sure if that was a great idea, or a really stupid one. Should I have gone for another DEILD? Or did I make the right choice in waking up and making sure the previous dreams would be remembered and recorded?



Any feedback would be appreciated  :smiley:  Thanks


*Spoiler* for _September lucid goals_: 



•Punch a gorilla
•Let it snow
•Be a mermaid
•Watch an aurora
•Sing
•Flip a table
•Call out for my DG
•Eat dream food
•Have 1 proper WILD
•Have at least 10 LDs

Lucid count: 8

----------


## Kaenthem

> I didn't have any luck with SSILD last night. But I did have 4 lucids yesterday afternoon during my nap! I had a DILD, then DEILD chained 3 times.
> 
> I put it in my DV DJ, and it's reaaally long. If you have some time and wanna read it, it's here >> DEILD Chain - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Anyway, here's the summary:
> 
> I had a DILD, woke up. DEILD. Woke up. DEILD. Woke up. DEILD. Woke up.  I also got to do two of my monthly tasks, which were to watch an aurora (#3 in the DJ), and to sing (#4 in the DJ). I had some pretty interesting results when I did the goals, and I'm really happy. 
> 
> Also, here is the last part of my DJ entry: 
> ...



nicely done paigeyemps  :smiley: ,congratulation on the lucids,it seems that every one is having a good time with lucidity this september,even I,i'am not even practicing but i'am having some very vived and low lucidity dreams.

----------


## paigeyemps

Gaaaaaaa i had another 4 on my afternoon nap today. I had just come home from the hospital, my friend passed away this morning so I helped out with her family and stuff. Anywhoo, I came home and went for a nap at around 2. Then I did the routine for SSILD. 

DEILD Chain #2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

The only reason I remembered was because I sorta made "totems" and memorized every scene I reentered when I DEILDed. So it was easier to recall when I finally woke up. I'm not sure what's going on, but I'm definitely happy that I'm kinda getting better at recognizing when I wake up and attempt DEILDs. To be honest, nothing beats the feeling of knowing that you were just awake, and then slipping into the dream, like.. Gaaaa the feeling is priceless. Anywhoo I must go and take care of some more stuff, just figured to type it out now in case I can't come back for a bit with my friend's wake and all. 

I'm also hoping to talk to someone who works with SSILD, so I can get some questions answered about this weird WBTB and nap lucids I'm getting lately.



*Spoiler* for _September lucid goals_: 



Punch a gorilla
Let it snow
Be a mermaid
Watch an aurora
Sing
Flip a table
Call out for my DG
Eat dream food
Have 1 proper WILD
Have at least 10 LDs

Lucid count: 12

----------


## Kaenthem

> Gaaaaaaa i had another 4 on my afternoon nap today. I had just come home from the hospital, my friend passed away this morning so I helped out with her family and stuff. Anywhoo, I came home and went for a nap at around 2. Then I did the routine for SSILD. 
> 
> 1. Had a DILD where I spontaneously got lucid. I managed to summon an ice cream for my dream food goal, but instead of a cone, it was a banana I was holding, with strawberry and cookies on top. I changed it to a proper cone, which was awesome because I could see the banana morphing right before my eyes. I woke up while eating the ice cream.
> 
> 2. Stayed still and imagined the last scene with the ice cream, and entered the dream again. This time there was an ocean near me, and I considered doing the TOTM but I chickened out (ophie you're right, oceans are kinda creepy esp at nighttime). I decided to do my month goals instead, and I remembered to flip a table. I summoned a large wooden table, and flipped it. It wasn't as heavy as I'd thought it would be. I put it upright and flipped it one more time. Then my mom entered my room and I woke up again.
> 
> 3. I DEILDed again, and I was glad my mom left right away and didn't wake me up. I yelled out for my dream guide a few times while walking around touching objects like the trees and rubbing my hands. I woke up again. Because my mom entered the room yet again.
> 
> 4. My mom called me, and I focused real hard on reentering the dream and ignoring her (sorry mom). Success. My mom must've left after I didn't respond. I was back in the last dream scene, and there was an man standing in the corner, looking at me. I tried to go near him, but this time my mom woke me up and shook me until I finally got up.
> ...



i'am sorry about your friend,not trying to offend you or something but you don't sound sad  ::?: 
wow,give some of that lucidity,and about SILD,why not talk to the one who devolped it 
Senses Initiated Lucid Dream (SSILD)

----------


## paigeyemps

> i'am sorry about your friend,not trying to offend you or something but you don't sound sad 
> wow,give some of that lucidity,and about SILD,why not talk to the one who devolped it 
> Senses Initiated Lucid Dream (SSILD)



Thanks, and it's alright. I'm really sad, but kinda happy because we were expecting it for quite a while now, and we said our goodbyes properly. So that was nice, instead of her just going away suddenly, we got to talk and work things out, and she wasn't bitter about it too. I've been grieving all day and talking on DV helps a lot in comforting me  :smiley: 

Also, that's very good to hear, haithem. Having vivid dreams and semi-lucids means you're on your way!  :smiley: 

And yea, I should PM CosmicIron.. 

*gives haithem a lucidity hug*

----------


## Komisoft

Papa pegging!  ::D:  

Nice to see you're doing well. How did your 69th go?  :wink2: .

----------


## paigeyemps

> Papa pegging!  
> 
> Nice to see you're doing well. How did your 69th go? .




Ahh papaloo!! Nothing special on my 69th. I totally forgot the plan!! I didn't realize it was the 69th already  :Sad:

----------


## Kaenthem

> Thanks, and it's alright. I'm really sad, but kinda happy because we were expecting it for quite a while now, and we said our goodbyes properly. So that was nice, instead of her just going away suddenly, we got to talk and work things out, and she wasn't bitter about it too. I've been grieving all day and talking on DV helps a lot in comforting me 
> 
> Also, that's very good to hear, haithem. Having vivid dreams and semi-lucids means you're on your way! 
> 
> And yea, I should PM CosmicIron.. 
> 
> *gives haithem a lucidity hug*



 oh,i see,,,,,
thx for the lucidity hug,am gonna start practicing in matter of days.

----------


## paigeyemps

I had 2 lucids today on my afternoon nap. The first one was a DILD and the second a DEILD. Control was a bit crappy, only got to do some low flying, and I couldn't summon anything. 

The lucid potion is wearing off! x) Lol.

This week has been very weird yet amazing. I'm not quite sute why I'm having a lucid blast, though I suspect it greatly has to do with me practicing SSILD. Which is weird because I've tried it before, and I never got results like these  ::o:  

Also, it seems to work best during naps, and after WBTBs.



*Spoiler* for _September lucid goals_: 



Punch a gorilla
Let it snow
Be a mermaid
Watch an aurora
Sing
Flip a table
Call out for my DG
Eat dream food
Have 1 proper WILD
Have at least 10 LDs

Lucid count: 14

----------


## Kaenthem

> I had 2 lucids today on my afternoon nap. The first one was a DILD and the second a DEILD. Control was a bit crappy, only got to do some low flying, and I couldn't summon anything. 
> 
> The lucid potion is wearing off! x) Lol.
> 
> This week has been very weird yet amazing. I'm not quite sute why I'm having a lucid blast, though I suspect it greatly has to do with me practicing SSILD. Which is weird because I've tried it before, and I never got results like these  
> 
> Also, it seems to work best during naps, and after WBTBs.
> 
> 
> ...



 you can read in the SILD tutorial that you must NEVER practice it right befor sleep,it's designed to be practiced after a WBTB.

----------


## paigeyemps

> you can read in the SILD tutorial that you must NEVER practice it right befor sleep,it's designed to be practiced after a WBTB.



Yep. I've read it a dozen times before I started practicing it. I figured I would try it before bed too so I will know the differences firsthand.  :smiley:  I also noticed that there seems to be no definite reason why SSILD works. I wonder....

Btw, how is it going with your dreaming? Have you decided on starting yet?

----------


## Kaenthem

> Yep. I've read it a dozen times before I started practicing it. I figured I would try it before bed too so I will know the differences firsthand.  I also noticed that there seems to be no definite reason why SSILD works. I wonder....
> 
> Btw, how is it going with your dreaming? Have you decided on starting yet?



i hope to start this sunday.

----------


## paigeyemps

Only recalled one slightly long dream this morning, but I had 2 lucids on my afternoon nap. I managed to make it snow in the first one, and not much in the second. 

Lucid #73: Let It Snow

I was thinking about doing my goal "be a mermaid" along with the advanced ToTM, kind of like turn into a mermaid AND explore the ocean during the cretaceous era. I'm having a bit of a problem, because even though I know it's a dream, I'm afraid the dinosaurs will frighten me too much that I wake up or lose lucidity, or if I try to fight them off, my powers won't work. Lol.

I'm getting back to school again soon, and I'm kinda sad that I won't have time for afternoon naps anymore.  :Sad: 


*Spoiler* for _September lucid goals_: 



•Punch a gorilla
•Let it snow
•Be a mermaid
•Watch an aurora
•Sing
•Flip a table
•Call out for my DG
•Eat dream food
•Have 1 proper WILD
•Have at least 10 LDs

Lucid count: 16

----------


## Kaenthem

wow,you actually felt cold,i don't know why,but i never feel temperature in my dreams  :Sad: 
have to try this in my next lucid,by the way,i am going to start practicing tomorow,actually i am going to buy a journal and use it as my DJ right now,just figured to let you know  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

> wow,you actually felt cold,i don't know why,but i never feel temperature in my dreams 
> have to try this in my next lucid,by the way,i am going to start practicing tomorow,actually i am going to buy a journal and use it as my DJ right now,just figured to let you know



Hmm I tend to feel a lot in dreams, as well as smell things distinctly. Dunno why, probably because I am in a chemistry laboratory all the time and we always smell stuff in there. I think doing that everyday tends to carry over my senses when I'm dreaming. 

Also, that's awesome! You'll be lucid in no time  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I think changing the weather in lucid dreams is a great test of skills. So awesome paigey.

I feel for you on the underwater dino fear. When you're underwater, you're out of your natural element, so you feel more vulnerable when prehistoric giants start to appear. But what a great way to break through, as Reece would put it, and truly accept that you're not really there. So anything can happen and you'll wake up just fine eventually. I enjoy the existential aspect of these intense, gory tasks. Like your gorilla punch. I'm still laughing at that one  ::chuckle::

----------


## paigeyemps

Thonks thonks :3

No lucid naps today, I was quite busy so I wasn't able to take a nap. Also school again tomorrow, so no more afternoon naps for a bit. 

Why hello there, Mr. MILD! We'll be spending a lot of time for now  :wink2: 

Also, nice podcast as usual @OpheliaBlue and RareCola  :smiley:

----------


## Komisoft

You're doing so awesome :O

It's hard to believe that you joined in March, I mean, you're on 74 already! Keep up the good work you...you...Asian.  ::D: 

One more thing: IRC seems to be throttling me a lot  :Sad: .

----------


## paigeyemps

> You're doing so awesome :O
> 
> It's hard to believe that you joined in March, I mean, you're on 74 already! Keep up the good work you...you...Asian. 
> 
> One more thing: IRC seems to be throttling me a lot .



D'awww thanks Papaloo. My secret is.....



*Spoiler* for _the secret_: 



Non-stop enthusiasm! Like srsly, non-stop. Even when I get dry spells, I think "well the only way this dry spell's gonna end is with a lucid!". i eat, and I think "omg lucid dreaming is so cool i'm gonna do it". i take a shower. Omg lucid dreaming is so cool i'm gonna do it. i go to school. Omg lucid dreaming is so cool i'm gonna do it. Hahaha






Oh and yea, it keeps throttling me too! D:

----------


## Kaenthem

thanx for sharing your secret,gonna work with it from now on  :smiley:

----------


## Wurlman

Hell yes. Everyone might think I'm crazy but I talk to everyone about it lol but I have to share. What I don't understand is why no one else around me has this enthusiastic outlook on lucid dreams or dreaming at all I wish they did. But I well I'm glad I have this site and u PAIGEY

----------


## paigeyemps

I had a WILD this morning!  ::happyme:: 

I was hoping I'd have one, and I had a feeling my chances were greater because I was cramming for school. The last 2 WILDs I had were under similar circumstances. This time it happened again:

Lucid #75: WILD





> The odd thing is, when I woke up, 45 minutes had passed already. This makes me really curious. I was aware the whole time, and I could have sworn the whole thing only lasted less than 5 minutes!  I wonder how that works: did everything happen in ultraslow motion in real time? And did my mind just make me think and feel like it was 5 minutes? Weird.



Any ideas anyone?



*Spoiler* for _September lucid goals_: 



•Punch a gorilla
•Let it snow
•Be a mermaid
•Watch an aurora
•Sing
•Flip a table
•Call out for my DG
•Eat dream food
•Have 1 proper WILD
•Have at least 10 LDs

Lucid count: 17

----------


## paigeyemps

> Hell yes. Everyone might think I'm crazy but I talk to everyone about it lol but I have to share. What I don't understand is why no one else around me has this enthusiastic outlook on lucid dreams or dreaming at all I wish they did. But I well I'm glad I have this site and u PAIGEY



Awwyea! That's awesome Wurlman! I'm glad to have you too :3


(i'm gonna stop now, people will start throwing up hahah)

----------


## Kaenthem

really good paigeyemps,you sure are persistent,as for what you asked,i think we perceive time differently in our dreams,i've read someone's DJ where he claims that he dreamt a 15 day lucid dream,maybe that happened to you,or you may had another dream after or before your lucid and forgot about it,who knows?!!

----------


## paigeyemps

> really good paigeyemps,you sure are persistent,as for what you asked,i think we perceive time differently in our dreams,i've read someone's DJ where he claims that he dreamt a 15 day lucid dream,maybe that happened to you,or you may had another dream after or before your lucid and forgot about it,who knows?!!



Ahh yea I've read some stuff where they describe how different time seems to be in dreams. I find it really amazing that in some dreams, you can feel like it's 15 days, but it's actually 5 hours irl. But at the same time you can also have dreams that feel like it's 5 minutes but it's actually an hour irl. Fascinating how the mind can do oppposite things in different times!  ::D: 

And thanks! Things have been working out good this month :3

----------


## Kaenthem

yeah,i don't why,but sep always seem to be good for lucidity,i hadd an LD without even practicing,i wonder why?

----------


## paigeyemps

> yeah,i don't why,but sep always seem to be good for lucidity,i hadd an LD without even practicing,i wonder why?




Well you've been practicing too :3 Doing some awareness and just thinking about lucid dreaming in general helps a lot. So good job!  :smiley:  i hope you get your ac fixed and everything goes back to normal! Just keep practicing whenever you can, and keep up the enthusiasm :3

----------


## paigeyemps

Completed the advanced ToTM as well as my last personal goal:

Lucid #76: Advanced ToTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _September lucid goals_: 



Punch a gorilla
Let it snow
Be a mermaid
Watch an aurora
Sing
Flip a table
Call out for my DG
Eat dream food
Have 1 proper WILD
Have at least 10 LDs

Lucid count: 18




I'm gonna use the rest of the month to try out some random stuff when I get lucid  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

paigeyemps,you sure have some interesting dreams,i always get motivated when i read your dreams,so you better keep on lucid dreaming  :Cheeky:

----------


## paigeyemps

> paigeyemps,you sure have some interesting dreams,i always get motivated when i read your dreams,so you better keep on lucid dreaming



Thanks :3 And of course! I shall never stop trying to lucid dream, and neither should you   ::banana::

----------


## paigeyemps

Had a really weird night. Went to bet at midnight and woke up at 6 am. All throughout the night, I kept tossing and turning for no apparent reason. I'd never experienced something like this. At one point I thought about DEILDing, but I kept waking up about every 3 minutes or so. It was uncomfortable and very frustrating. :S

Any ideas?

----------


## RareCola

> Had a really weird night. Went to bet at midnight and woke up at 6 am. All throughout the night, I kept tossing and turning for no apparent reason. I'd never experienced something like this. At one point I thought about DEILDing, but I kept waking up about every 3 minutes or so. It was uncomfortable and very frustrating. :S
> 
> Any ideas?



I've been getting similar on and off recently for some reason! It's really good for dream recall, but also somewhat frustrating. Mine's not as extreme as every 3 minutes though, usually about 20-30 minutes.

----------


## paigeyemps

2 lucids today!  ::D: 

Lucid #77 & 78 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Things about the lucids that made me happy:
Staying calm during sleep paralysis
Catching a false awakening
Remembering something from waking life
Having decent dream control with the tasks I was planning to do
Keeping the dream going without stabilization 

I just have to say, schemas are awesome. I didn't think about stabilization so my mind didn't see the need to make the dream unstable for me to stabilize. (not sure if that made sense lol)


*Spoiler* for _September lucid goals_: 



Punch a gorilla
Let it snow
Be a mermaid
Watch an aurora
Sing
Flip a table
Call out for my DG
Eat dream food
Have 1 proper WILD
Have at least 10 LDs

Lucid count: 20

----------


## Kaenthem

-congratulation paigeyemps,keep it up.




> I just have to say, schemas are awesome. I didn't think about stabilization so my mind didn't see the need to make the dream unstable for me to stabilize. (not sure if that made sense lol)



I completely understand what you mean,i recall when i had my first lucid moment,back then I didn't heared of the stabilization concept yet,I didn't stabilize and the dream didn't became unstable.
now i try to stabilize as soon as i become lucid,and it's like my mind destabilize the dream for me to stabilize it  ::?:  
I do have a question though,how come you didn't think of stabilization,because for me it's the only thing i think of when i become lucid.

----------


## paigeyemps

> -congratulation paigeyemps,keep it up.
> 
> I completely understand what you mean,i recall when i had my first lucid moment,back then I didn't heared of the stabilization concept yet,I didn't stabilize and the dream didn't became unstable.
> now i try to stabilize as soon as i become lucid,and it's like my mind destabilize the dream for me to stabilize it  
> I do have a question though,how come you didn't think of stabilization,because for me it's the only thing i think of when i become lucid.



Thank you  :smiley: 

And well, for the first few months of lucid dreaming, I always thought I needed to stabilize. Then I realized, all those times I didn't know about lucid dreaming and stabilization, it went fine. So now everytime I get ready for bed, I repeat my goals and do some mantras about them. I don't try thinking about 'staying lucid' or 'stabilizing'. Basically anything that reminds me of stabilization, I put aside before sleeping. So it's kind of like insisting and deceiving myself that _I will be lucid, and I will fly. There's nothing more to it._

But of course that might not work for everyone, so suggest trying out everything first before you rule it out  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Slept for 15 hours straight today. I guess my body was making up for the past few weeks where I have only been sleeping an average of 3-4 hours every night. Mannnn it felt really good. I had 3 reaaaally long dreams. That is all for now.  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

you were sleeping only 3-4 hours and you still had lucid dream's  :Eek: 
keep on dreaming  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

> you were sleeping only 3-4 hours and you still had lucid dream's 
> keep on dreaming




Ikr?! Anything's possible if you put your mind to it  ::D: 

P.S. Oh and naps help too haha  :tongue2:

----------


## paigeyemps

Less recall for the past few days. I've been having a fever and colds. Also, I'm having really weird dreams with lots of distortion. D:

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

What do you do in the morning on school days? Do you use an alarm? If so, does that impact your recall

----------


## paigeyemps

> What do you do in the morning on school days? Do you use an alarm? If so, does that impact your recall



On schooldays I get up about 30 mins earlier to journal, and yep I use an alarm or I never will be able to get up haha. It impacts my dream recall a lot when I get small amounts of sleep the previous night, and it makes my recall crappy if I have to rush in the morning if I dont wake up on time, since I can't focus and the dreams slip.

----------


## paigeyemps

Had a lucid this morning! It was quite long but no control  :Sad:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Hey, any lucid dream is a good dream!   :smiley:   Congratulations!

So what was the sensation like of having no control?  Were you operating as a disembodied observer or did you simply have no control over what your dream body did?

----------


## paigeyemps

> Hey, any lucid dream is a good dream!    Congratulations!
> 
> So what was the sensation like of having no control?  Were you operating as a disembodied observer or did you simply have no control over what your dream body did?




Hmm, well I could move around and hold stuff, but no matter how I wanted to summon something, or make someone do something, or make something do something else, it just won't happen. It was very frustrating because being lucid feels so amazing yet I was limited. Haha

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hmm, well I could move around and hold stuff, but no matter how I wanted to summon something, or make someone do something, or make something do something else, it just won't happen. It was very frustrating because being lucid feels so amazing yet I was limited. Haha



Gaaaah I know what you mean. I had a similar one this morning. It's like, I know how to get lucid, I can stay lucid, no fear of losing lucidity or waking up that much anymore, but sometimes I can't see. So the dream feels wasted in a way. I may sleep with a flashlight from now on, maybe it will carry over. I don't have any advice for your situation though, other than maybe we have contracted a bad case of schema?

----------


## Chimpertainment

> Had a really weird night. Went to bet at midnight and woke up at 6 am. All throughout the night, I kept tossing and turning for no apparent reason. I'd never experienced something like this. At one point I thought about DEILDing, but I kept waking up about every 3 minutes or so. It was uncomfortable and very frustrating. :S
> 
> Any ideas?



Hey paigeyemps,
This is an older post i was reading today. It reminded me of something to help relax the body before bed. 
Its something like this:
When you are laying there wherever you sleep, lie on your back very still. 
Then tense and loosen every muscle in your body starting at your toes, to your scalp, and back. Once you do this a couple times or however many you want, remain still again. 
When you are still, begin focusing your awareness on each muscle that you just tensed and loosened. Let that awareness take the same route as the muscle exercise. 
Also, while doing all this, its a good idea to keep steady breathing. 
Once you are done with the awareness exercise, adjust to your normal sleeping position, establish a steady breathing pattern, and prepare for....the darkness....
It can take a while to get to sleep from there, and the exercise can be repeated. If you feel it helped, then you become uncomfortable again, try repeating the exercise then and see how it works.
When I was a kid, I had problems with discomfort, tossing and turning. I would do a similar exercise but I would shake all the different parts of my body at different points. So I would shake my feet, then legs, then arms, and so on. Later that turned to flexing the muscles which worked as well. 
This is also an exercise mentioned in my dream yoga book which was exciting to learn. Their method goes much farther than my intuitive practice so it will probably help even better.
Heres to a good night sleep  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

> Gaaaah I know what you mean. I had a similar one this morning. It's like, I know how to get lucid, I can stay lucid, no fear of losing lucidity or waking up that much anymore, but sometimes I can't see. So the dream feels wasted in a way. I may sleep with a flashlight from now on, maybe it will carry over. I don't have any advice for your situation though, other than maybe we have contracted a bad case of schema?




Aww yep, that could be it! And it's really confusing because it's like everything else is perfect and stable, and you can't so anything. The only upside I can think of is the excitement and unpredictability of the dream environment. So the next time I experience no powers, I'll walk around and let it be, and explore the dream world like a normal world without powers and magic. That could still be pretty awesome right? Walking inside your own mind  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

> Hey paigeyemps,
> This is an older post i was reading today. It reminded me of something to help relax the body before bed. 
> Its something like this:
> When you are laying there wherever you sleep, lie on your back very still. 
> Then tense and loosen every muscle in your body starting at your toes, to your scalp, and back. Once you do this a couple times or however many you want, remain still again. 
> When you are still, begin focusing your awareness on each muscle that you just tensed and loosened. Let that awareness take the same route as the muscle exercise. 
> Also, while doing all this, its a good idea to keep steady breathing. 
> Once you are done with the awareness exercise, adjust to your normal sleeping position, establish a steady breathing pattern, and prepare for....the darkness....
> It can take a while to get to sleep from there, and the exercise can be repeated. If you feel it helped, then you become uncomfortable again, try repeating the exercise then and see how it works.
> ...



Ooh! That's very interesting, I'll be sure to remember this, thanks so much Chimp! I remember reading something about contracting all the muscles in your body for as long as you can, then let it go, relax, and attempt a WILD. It supposedly helped certain people 
get right into the sleep paralysis sensations or something. x)

----------


## paigeyemps

I had a lucid last night! I'm really proud of myself for this one. I didn't use any powers or magic. Instead, I personally opted to just explore, and the great thing is that I didn't need to stabilize again, and everything went great.  :smiley:  It was basically a blast from the past, probably the 1900's, and I got to personally see what life back then was like. This lucid is very close to my heart. 

Lucid #80: Back to the Past - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _September lucid goals_: 



•Punch a gorilla
•Let it snow
•Be a mermaid
•Watch an aurora
•Sing
•Flip a table
•Call out for my DG
•Eat dream food
•Have 1 proper WILD
•Have at least 10 LDs

Lucid count this month: 22

----------


## paigeyemps

Whewww I finally got a day off from school. I've been so swamped with pre-finals lately, and I'll be having finals next week so I have a feeling I have and I will be missing out a bit here and there. Fortunately, with this one day break, I can catch up on some much needed sleep, and maybe get my first lucid of the month!

Haven't had time to analyze last month's DJ entries yet, need to do that soon. Also, I still need to complete my list of lucid goals. I'm thinking it might be fun to jump into a black hole or something, and see where it leads me. Still compiling some interesting ideas I've been having at random moments. Can't wait for finals to finish so I can have my 3-week vacation!! I'm so going to chase some lucids.

----------


## paigeyemps

I analyzed and reread my DJ entries for September, and I found a new set of dream signs:

Ocean/beach/large body of water (usually accompanied by waterbending)
Night time
A particular area in my school
Snakes
Stairs
My best friend
Difficulty in running
Gymnastics


I have also made a new list of monthly goals:

LUCID GOALS
Have a table flip me (I flipped a table last time)
Jump into a black hole and see where it leads me
Capture a soul and put it in a jar (optional - smell/taste it)
Cook something 
Morph into a mystical creature (preferably a dragon, or maybe a unicorn or pegasus or something)
Make a dream character laugh
Have at least one proper WILD
Have at least 10 lucids

WAKING LIFE GOALS
Journal my dreams
Practice SSILD
Do at least 3 proper WBTB's

----------


## paigeyemps

I had a lucid today! I kept turning off my snooze alarms for school so it was like a few seconds of WBTB  ::D: 

I captured a soul! Lucid #81 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



*Spoiler* for _October lucid goals_: 




•Have a table flip me 
•Jump into a black hole and see where it leads me
•Capture a soul and put it in a jar (optional - smell/taste it)
•Cook something 
•Morph into a mystical creature
•Make a dream character laugh
•Have at least one proper WILD
•Have at least 10 lucids

Lucid count: 1

----------


## paigeyemps

Yay! 2 lucids this morning, and some waterbending. I might type them up later, got some stuff to do. I got robbed  :Sad:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Congratulations on the lucids!  Good stuff.  I really like the idea of pulling off 2 in a single morning.  Someday.   :smiley: 

But hang on now... do you mean you actually got robbed?  As in, like, physically robber IWL?  I hope not!!   :Sad:

----------


## paigeyemps

> Congratulations on the lucids!  Good stuff.  I really like the idea of pulling off 2 in a single morning.  Someday.  
> 
> But hang on now... do you mean you actually got robbed?  As in, like, physically robber IWL?  I hope not!!




I'm afraid so  :Sad:  and to top it all off, my tuition money (which I personally saved up in hopes of "getting myself through college") has been taken, and I was gonna pay it for my finals tomorrow. Dang. Hmmmmpf.

But anyway, in my first lucid some guys were attacking, so I waterbended some canal water at them. O___O
Tried to earthbend but it didn't work as usual. The second lucid, I didn't do much. I thought about the tasks but had a hard time remembering, until my alarm woke me up.

I hope all these strong emotions won't set me back too much. I am so gonna rage in my next lucid. >:-}

----------


## Kaenthem

I'am so sorry paigeyemps.This must be a sad time for you, but you sure have a positive attitude, and that's great.

And congratulation on those lucids.I'am sure you kicked a** using your waterbending skills.I can't wait to read them.

----------


## paigeyemps

> I'am so sorry paigeyemps.This must be a sad time for you, but you sure have a positive attitude, and that's great.
> 
> And congratulation on those lucids.I'am sure you kicked a** using your waterbending skills.I can't wait to read them.



Thanks haithem  :smiley:  I probably won't type up my lucids in my DJ this time. They were really short and basically what happened is I got lucid, walked around and saw some guys running after me. I saw some canals and waterbended at them. I lost lucidity soon after that.  ::D: 

Also, what a coincidence! I read you had 2 lucids as well  ::D:  congrats again

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I'm afraid so  and to top it all off, my tuition money (which I personally saved up in hopes of "getting myself through college") has been taken, and I was gonna pay it for my finals tomorrow. Dang. Hmmmmpf.



Oh no, I'm really sorry to hear that.  That is so uncool.  I hope that everything will be all right for you!





> But anyway, in my first lucid some guys were attacking, so I waterbended some canal water at them. O___O
> Tried to earthbend but it didn't work as usual. The second lucid, I didn't do much. I thought about the tasks but had a hard time remembering, until my alarm woke me up.



You're not going to believe this, but I've seen not even one second of Avatar: The Last Airbender.  All of this waterbending, earthbending, etc. looks really interesting to me.  These shows sound like great LD source material!

I once tried to see if Wife was interested in watching some of them with me but she apparently saw the movie and didn't like it very much.  I've heard that the original show is like 50 million times better, though, so I need to convince her.   :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

> You're not going to believe this, but I've seen not even one second of Avatar: The Last Airbender.  All of this waterbending, earthbending, etc. looks really interesting to me.  These shows sound like great LD source material!
> 
> I once tried to see if Wife was interested in watching some of them with me but she apparently saw the movie and didn't like it very much.  I've heard that the original show is like 50 million times better, though, so I need to convince her.



Oh for sure!! The original series was so much better. The movie they made was kinda crappy tbh hehehe


Also, I had another lucid today. I slept for 12 hours because of depression (  ::lol::  ) so I had a lot of dream time. I did the advanced TOTM. I'll type it up later when I get back from school.  :smiley:

----------


## Chimpertainment

> Oh for sure!! The original series was so much better. The movie they made was kinda crappy tbh hehehe
> 
> 
> Also, I had another lucid today. I slept for 12 hours because of depression (  ) so I had a lot of dream time. I did the advanced TOTM. I'll type it up later when I get back from school.



You are amazing paigey! Remember that, cuz years later when you look back, all that crap won't seem so big anymore. Plus you had a lucid despite probably being really stressed. 
 :Rock out:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Oh for sure!! The original series was so much better. The movie they made was kinda crappy tbh hehehe
> 
> 
> Also, I had another lucid today. I slept for 12 hours because of depression (  ) so I had a lot of dream time. I did the advanced TOTM. I'll type it up later when I get back from school.



Awesome!!  Now *that's* how you bounce back!  Congratulations on the TotM success.  Looking forward to reading it!

----------


## Kaenthem

You un-ziped your head, that's one cool idea, and I was amazed that your brain was able to actually simulate the sensation of having a pumpkin head. It most of be a great experience.I can't wait to try it out.
keep on dreaming!

----------


## paigeyemps

> You un-ziped your head, that's one cool idea, and I was amazed that your brain was able to actually simulate the sensation of having a pumpkin head. It most of be a great experience.I can't wait to try it out.
> keep on dreaming!




Yea that was really cool. I was afraid i wont have the guts to slice of my head or something, so i thought about something less brutal.  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Recalled so many dreams this morning, and most of them were really weird :O

I posted in the dream snippets.  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Ffff

I typed out something long this morning, I thought it went through but I guess it didn't.

Long story short, I had a lucid today! And I got to earthbend successfully!

Also, there was this vampire dude who was showing off his skills, putting us in danger (apparently I was one too). I remembered the TOTM and asked him to bite me, but he said I was already a vampire so it wouldn't work. Lost lucidity shortly thereafter.  ::lol:: 

Maybe next time! :3

----------


## Xanous

> I remembered the TOTM and asked him to bite me, but he said I was already a vampire so it wouldn't work. Lost lucidity shortly thereafter. 
> 
> Maybe next time! :3



I can't believe the nerve of that dirty rotten lying DC!

----------


## paigeyemps

Had a really long dream where it kept shifting a lot. It happened along a river, and every few meters or so, there would be a different plot or storyline. I woke up really confused.

Also, I have decided to increase my awareness practices at night, including my reality checks. This is because of my newfound dreamsign, where most of my dreams happen at night. Hopefully, this boosts my chances of becoming lucid.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Had a really long dream where it kept shifting a lot. It happened along a river, and every few meters or so, there would be a different plot or storyline. I woke up really confused.



Trippy!! I had a river dream early this morning as well!





> Also, I have decided to increase my awareness practices at night, including my reality checks. This is because of my newfound dreamsign, where most of my dreams happen at night. Hopefully, this boosts my chances of becoming lucid.



That's not a bad idea actually, I mean for anyone. If most of your dreams occur in a certain place or time, that would be when and where to up awareness. For me, nearly every LD starts out in my bed, so that's when I up my awareness. It's helped me lower the number of FAs to nearly zip. But I have a lot of nonlucids with my mom at her house, so I'll have to remember to up my awareness then too. Good idea!

----------


## paigeyemps

Had a really vivid lucid this morning! 

I had a table flip me :3 Also, I asked and yelled for my dream guide, and a DC replied, "Her name is Claire" and I was like "wuuut that's Oreo's dream guide"

It was awkward. Haha. Probably post the dream when i get back from school  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

You are absolutely killing it lately, Paige.  I am seriously impressed!

You've hit a great stride... keep it up!!

----------


## paigeyemps

Thanks Canis! I'm getting really excited because I'm almost on vacation!  ::D: 

A Table Flips Me! (Lucid #86) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _October lucid goals_: 




Have a table flip me
Jump into a black hole and see where it leads me
Capture a soul and put it in a jar (optional - smell/taste it)
Cook something 
Morph into a mystical creature
Make a dream character laugh
Have at least one proper WILD
Have at least 10 lucids

Lucid count: 6

----------


## paigeyemps

Had a sleepover at my cousin's place. I had some really weird dreams, which I only recalled halfway throughout the day. It really threw me off because I usually remember dreams when I wake up, and the ones I remember at random times in the day are very few.

Which makes me wonder: why do you guys think we have a sudden change in dream activity and recall when we don't sleep at home?

I just had a totally random thought today. So basically I've been listening to this science podcast, and it said something about sleep. In one example, they studied 4 ducks. They would line up and face the same way. The ducks in the inner side would close both eyes and go to sleep. The ducks on the outer side would have one of their eyes open (the one farthest from the middle of the line). Then the two ducks in the middle would wake up, and switch places with the outer ones. This time they will be the ones with one of their eyes open. They do this continuously.

So they said it has something to do with survival instincts. Whenever they sleep, they have one side of their brain awake, because if it was completely shut down, they are in danger for predators. Dolphins do the same too. Since they need to surface every so often, whenever they sleep, they have half their brains awake as well. One half sleeps, while the other maintains motor control so they kinda float at the surface to breathe throughout sleep. Apparently this is the case for all types of animals, though some are more obvious than others.

So now the question is, what about humans? What happened? Well apparently, they have a theory. Animals have half their brain awake for survival reasons being out in the wild is very dangerous. But over time, humans evolved and found safety and comfort in their own homes  with locks and walls and a roof. This could be why humans learned to sleep more fully, and don't require one eye open while sleeping (lol imagine that). Though, technically we are not absolutely unaware. There is a small part of us that can pick up on external noises and stimuli, and why sometimes a faint sound of an alarm wakes us up right away. These are for survival too. If we were completely knocked out, we would be attacked easily because we had no survival instincts.

Okay that was sooo long, but that made me think. Could that be the reason why we sleep uneasily in other people's homes? And could that be why we always seem to sleep lightly and wake up at the smallest sounds? Because to me, that makes sense. If we're not used to a certain place, then it stands to reason that we get hyper aware of our surroundings when sleeping, due to survival reasons.

Mehh I dunno. What do you guys think?

----------


## Xanous

Awesome thought. I don't have much to add but I totally agree. I had a sleep study done once and I about laughed when I realized how big of a joke it was. If you want to do a sleep study it it needs to done at home without wires. Also Hotels are the worst. I think I feel the least safe there. I wake every 30mins!

----------


## VictoReverie

I agree that a change in environment will inevitably make you sleep more lightly. However once humans began sleeping  in homes human evolution pretty much stopped (evolution is like a sieve, only the strongest minorities survive. By the time humans live in homes they probably already reached a point where the majority of them would reproduce, and would have stopped biologically evolving). Humans actually have a pretty "average" awareness among animals. Bats, for example, sleep for 22 hours(!) a day because they have literally no predators (how the hell can find a sleeping bat in a labyrinth of a pitch black cave?). Sheep sleep about 2 hours a day because they sleep in open paddocks and get eaten by everything. Lions sleep about 14 I think and are really unaware. It seems to make sense that humans are somewhere between lions and sheep in terms of required sleep awareness/length while they were still "wild" (not in homes).

----------


## paigeyemps

Interesting!  ::D:  we should all go back to the wild and go survivor mode haha  ::D:  i wonder how much sleep we'll have then.


Also, I had two lucids today! In one, I was able to cook some bacon, and man they smelled amazing! *drools*
 The other one I just flew and did some usual waterbending.



*Spoiler* for _October lucid goals_: 




•Have a table flip me
•Jump into a black hole and see where it leads me
•Capture a soul and put it in a jar (optional - smell/taste it)
•Cook something
•Morph into a mystical creature
•Make a dream character laugh
•Have at least one proper WILD
•Have at least 10 lucids

Lucid count: 8

----------


## VictoReverie

Wow Paige you're doing amazing well! 2 lucid dreams away from your monthly goal of 10 lucid dreams! (and its only halfway through October)

----------


## paigeyemps

> Wow Paige you're doing amazing well! 2 lucid dreams away from your monthly goal of 10 lucid dreams! (and its only halfway through October)



Thanks  ::D:  Been really driven lately, just finished final exams so I've got a lot of free time to sleep and dream hehe

----------


## Chimpertainment

I think the trick to using survival instincts to your advantage would be to maintain the awareness with sleeping lightly. Perhaps that is simply trusting your instincts to kick in at the right time, or using specific practices to enhance those instincts.
It reminds me of working with your strengths. We have certain aspects and qualities of ourselves already that lend to awareness. Then if we can learn to use them to our advantage, that would increase our ability to utilize them. 
Good thoughts! 

 :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

I tried Canis' nighttime MILD ritual, but I totally fell asleep.  :Sad: 

I had a dream I was pregnant (yet again) and for some reason I was really terrified about it.

Then something odd happened. At lunch today, a friend of mine came over and told me she was preggo, and she was so distraught.

Interesting precog? Gaa i dont know what to think. Among the hundreds of dreams, surely one has to coincide with a real event right?

----------


## Xanous

I personally believe precognition is possible. I plan to eventually experiment with that while lucid.

----------


## paigeyemps

> I personally believe precognition is possible. I plan to eventually experiment with that while lucid.



Cool. When you do, let me know and I might jump on board with the experimentation. Always nice to have someone else to do those with  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I tried Canis' nighttime MILD ritual, but I totally fell asleep.



Just to be clear, the part of my nighttime MILD ritual where I start counting is designed to put me to sleep as fast as possible while I continue my mantra.  I've so far never been able to count below 83 before zonking out, ha ha.

Generally, I start with a standard Laberge-style MILD, which I continue until I'm satisfied or starting to feel a little too awake.  Then I flip over on my side or stomach and start doing the reverse-counting/MILD mantra falling asleep ritual.  Traditionally, I'd found that doing mantras after WBTB kind of kept me up.  But with this reverse counting approach (adapted from KamilV) I can continue my mantra but still get KTFO.   :smiley: 





> I had a dream I was pregnant (yet again) and for some reason I was really terrified about it.
> 
> Then something odd happened. At lunch today, a friend of mine came over and told me she was preggo, and she was so distraught.
> 
> Interesting precog? Gaa i dont know what to think. Among the hundreds of dreams, surely one has to coincide with a real event right?



That is _nuts_.  This had to have blown your mind!  Anyway, I do hope that your friend is able to figure everything out.

If in the future you have any dreams about particular stocks going up, please do share them in your workbook.   ::D:

----------


## Xanous

> Cool. When you do, let me know and I might jump on board with the experimentation. Always nice to have someone else to do those with



Soon. I want to wait until Matte87 competition is over and I complete my goal making black fireballs. Don't ask why it's just cool. Also, I want to do a little research. I was having dreams like this a lot in 2006 but very few since. So I have had it in the back of my mind for awhile. I will for sure let you know.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Just to be clear, the part of my nighttime MILD ritual where I start counting is designed to put me to sleep as fast as possible while I continue my mantra.  I've so far never been able to count below 83 before zonking out, ha ha.



Ohh I meant I fell asleep even before doing the mantras and counting, lol! x)I guess that means I technically wasn't able to try it out then?  I must have been pretty beat up because I got KTFO (haha) the moment I hit the pillow :3

And just so you know, I've had 3 dream babies :l

Hahahaha

----------


## Chimpertainment

Ive pooped some pretty crazy things in dreams....Human kinds greatest power of creation is to create a brand new human being.

Maybe your creative power is emerging in new ways.  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> And just so you know, I've had 3 dream babies :l



As in actually given dream birth?  Wow!!   ::shock::   That is amazing!

Edit: Almost forgot to mention!  Last night I had a dream where all of these things that I had predicted in-dream came true.  Nobody was too impressed by this but at least I impressed myself.   :smiley:   It seems that your dream precog story has taken root in my brain!

----------


## paigeyemps

> As in actually given dream birth?  Wow!!    That is amazing!




Ikr! It's so weird. It started when I was in high school. My friends and I even kept joking about it and kept a little journal because the preggo dream would recur every few weeks or so, and eventually I gave birth. Rofl

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That's so cool paigey. I've given birth in dreams too, but they were all after Chris was born. I never had that happen before actually giving birth though!





> Ive pooped some pretty crazy things in dreams....



LOL I'd love to swap stories with you there sometime. Once I "pooped" chunks of avocado, but it wasn't from my rear. O_O

----------


## paigeyemps

I slept for 12 hours straight today. I slept so deeply too. I'm a bit disappointed I didn't get any lucids or even a small instance where I wondered about my reality. Gaaa. At least I got some awesome nonlucids!  ::D:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Nice!  I get excited just thinking about a good 12 hour sleep session like that.  Has to feel awesome.

Did you end up doing a WBTB or anything during that big sleep session?  Maybe one at, say, the 10 hour mark?   ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

> Nice!  I get excited just thinking about a good 12 hour sleep session like that.  Has to feel awesome.
> 
> Did you end up doing a WBTB or anything during that big sleep session?  Maybe one at, say, the 10 hour mark?




Unfortunately, nope. The thing is, I set up an alarm for 5 hours into sleep, but I must've missed it, or turned it off unconsciously. The next thing I know, it's been 12 hours! Haha x)

----------


## VictoReverie

Haha I never knew you could sleep so long!

----------


## paigeyemps

> Haha I never knew you could sleep so long!



Hahah! Don't be so sure! I even slept 19 hours straight one time. I felt like a sloth. When I woke up I had forgotten what day it was   ::lol::

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Hahah! Don't be so sure! I even slept 19 hours straight one time. I felt like a sloth. When I woke up I had forgotten what day it was



19 hours!!  That is amazing!  That actually sounds... really fun!  That must have been some kind of crazy post-all-nighter recovery.  You manage to fit any LDs in there?   :smiley: 

Maybe you _did_ feel like a sloth after that.  But I bet a happy, well-rested sloth!

----------


## paigeyemps

> 19 hours!!  That is amazing!  That actually sounds... really fun!  That must have been some kind of crazy post-all-nighter recovery.  You manage to fit any LDs in there?  
> 
> Maybe you _did_ feel like a sloth after that.  But I bet a happy, well-rested sloth!



The happiest and zombiest sloth in the world! And yep, I think I got one LD that time, but I can't be certain. All i remember was that I had some really weird dreams that lasted a very long time, and some false awakenings.  :smiley: 

**********

Today I was gonna take a nap. But then it took 8 hours :O

This is starting to be a problem for me. I set up at least 3 alarms whenever I sleep so I can wake up for WBTB, or to wake up from naps. But lately, no matter what I do, I can't seem to wake up to them. Or I wake up and turn them all off unconsciously. I can't even remember. This was how I was before I got into lucid dreaming, and I used mantras and autosuggestion to help with that. I'm doing it again now, but to no avail so far. I plan on still using them, hoping they'll take effect sooner or later.

Any advice?  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Judging by these last few posts, you are sounding like a very deep sleeper!  I have to admit, this sounds really wonderful.  I don't tend to sleep quite that deeply but I can list off the few ideas that come to mind.

In my sleep-deprived college days, if I'd stayed up really late studying for a test, I used to put a whole bunch of crisscrossed tape over the switch that turned off the alarm.  I had to work so hard to get that tape off that all of the thinking required would inevitably wake me up.

One thing that you could play with (although it has downsides) is drinking various quantities of water before bedtime and possibly during wakings.  If I want to wake up many times in the night, this definitely seems to work.  The downside is that it's not all that restful having to get out of bed and sprint to the bathroom.  I spent a couple of weeks drinking more "pee water" to wake up more and while it worked really well, it just didn't feel as restful and led to more awakenings than I really needed.  Xanous, though, said that he'd just sometimes sleep on through in spite of the pee water and wake up with aching kidneys.  LOL.  Not too good.  But perhaps you could experiment with gently increasing the amount of water you drink right before bed and see whether it lightens your sleep a little.

Also, my brother-in-law is an amazingly deep sleeper.  He would sleep through every alarm clock he used.  Even his cat sitting on his face didn't wake him up sometimes.  We bought him this alarm clock designed for deaf people that would just shake the hell out of the bed like it was an earthquake.  I thought it was called a "bed buzz" but I can't find anything called that on the net.  It's been a while so maybe they don't make it anymore.  Anyway, this thing would wake up absolutely anybody!  It wasn't a particularly relaxing wake-up, though.

You know what they should make?  Some kind of alarm clock or phone app where you have to solve 5 mildly difficult math problems to make it shut up.   :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

> You know what they should make?  Some kind of alarm clock or phone app where you have to solve 5 mildly difficult math problems to make it shut up.



Alarm Clock plus for android. It has many useful functions and the option for math equations and you set the difficulty.

----------


## paigeyemps

Thanks guys! I love the idea of that app, except I'd have to wake up to the alarm clock in the first place. And the earthquake alarm thing! Haha genius.

i'll definitely try out the water thing though, wish me luck! :3

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Good luck Paigey!  Water usually works well for me, as long as I drink enough.  I'm usually too lazy to chug the two full glasses of water it takes for me.  If I drink too little I end up like Xanous, I'm wake up around my time and I'm like "ohhh shiii gotta get to the bathroom NOW"

----------


## VictoReverie

Try a mantra like "I will wake up in 5 hours". Worked for me, and you have a chance to DEILD rather than WBTB during the awakening

----------


## paigeyemps

Thanks guys.

I tried out the water thing this morning, along with doing mantras as usual. Didn't work today  :Sad:  I think it may also be because I normally am able to hold my bladder for extended amounts of time. I think I'm gonna up the dosage tonight.

 ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

I wasn't able to drink water last night, since I wasn't planning on a WBTB due to an appointment I had in the morning.

But I did have 2 lucids! The first one was a DILD and the second a DEILD.  ::D: 

B*tchfight with Samara from The Ring (Lucid #89 and 90)


*Spoiler* for _October lucid goals_: 




•Have a table flip me
•Jump into a black hole and see where it leads me
•Capture a soul and put it in a jar (optional - smell/taste it)
•Cook something
•Morph into a mystical creature
•Make a dream character laugh
•Have at least one proper WILD
•Have at least 10 lucids

Lucid count: 10

----------


## paigeyemps

Nothing special today, just the usual weirdo dreams.  :smiley: 

I just wanted to log though: I felt quite delighted that I woke up due to excitement yesterday in my lucid dream. Well, I'd rather I didn't wake up, but I realized I don't remember the last time I woke up due to excitement. It's kinda nice to be able to feel that again, to feel one of the basic problems when I first started out. In my opinion, it sort of grounds me, and reminds me that I'm no expert and that I shouldn't forget the essentials!  ::D:

----------


## Chimpertainment

You can always be better  :wink2:

----------


## paigeyemps

I had two lucids today!  ::D:  also, i slept for 12 hours again. :l

I also had a weird dream where 23 people jumped off a bridge and died because a "force" or something made them do it. :l

Zombie (Lucid #92) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I had two lucids today!  also, i slept for 12 hours again. :l



You are just nonstop!  Congratulations... awesome momentum you've got going!

Now I have to decide whether I'm more jealous of your double lucids or your 12 hours of sleep!   :bedtime: 

 ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Errrrrrr... >.>

I had another two today  ::D:  I was so tired and I took a nap. I had a DILD where the dream scene was a medieval castle with different torture rooms. I remember one of them was marked "extreme piercings", though I have no idea what that meant. There were also mechanical birds patrolling the grounds. I hopped onto the back of one of them, but apparently it couldn't hold my weight so we both fell.

The second lucid was a DEILD, and I got to make a DC laugh by telling her a joke:

Me: "Knock knock."
DC: "Who's there?"
Me: "Smell mop."
DC: "Smell mop who?"
Me: "Eww I'm not gonna smell your poo!"

She laughed so hard. Haha.


*Spoiler* for _October lucid goals_: 




Have a table flip me
Jump into a black hole and see where it leads me
Capture a soul and put it in a jar (optional - smell/taste it)
Cook something
Morph into a mystical creature
Make a dream character laugh
Have at least one proper WILD
Have at least 10 lucids

Lucid count: 14

----------


## Kaenthem

WOW paigey, give some of that lucid power.congratulations on acheiving that lucid goal, and the medival dream seems to be great.keep on dreaming ::dreaming::

----------


## paigeyemps

OOOP, I forgot to type in here yesterday, the internet went down just as I was about to.

I had a short lucid yesterday. It was so weird, the whole time, I had a feeling it was a dream but kept dismissing it. Finally I saw my friend's face morph, and I had an "AHA! I knew it!' moment. The dream was quite hazy so I yelled "CLARITY!" a few times but it didn't work. I tried putting on imaginary glasses to make me see better but it didn't work either. Then suddenly my eyes started getting droopy and closed little by little. I tried so hard to keep them open but they wouldn't. Finally they closed, and I opened them up right away, only to wake up in real life.


*Spoiler* for _October lucid goals_: 




Have a table flip me
Jump into a black hole and see where it leads me
Capture a soul and put it in a jar (optional - smell/taste it)
Cook something
Morph into a mystical creature
Make a dream character laugh
Have at least one proper WILD
Have at least 10 lucids

Lucid count: 15

----------


## paigeyemps

Same old, same old. I did have some really weird vivid musical dreams last night. 

Also... Time to think of new monthly lucid goals!  ::D:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Outstanding dreaming this month, Paige!  Here's to an excellent November!

----------


## paigeyemps

Had 3 lucids earlier! They were quite vivid and stable, and lasted a few minutes each. The only sad thing is I totally didn't remember any tasks because I was obsessing over manipulating the elements. I'm gonna write something about it in the snippets thread. 

Also, I gotta type in my personal tasks later. Still thinking about them, along with the progress report for the last month.

EDIT: i forgot to mention I have a fever, so that could be a huge factor, since I get bunches of lucids when I get sick.  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Had another lucid today!  ::D:  

It was interesting because I got lucid because of a reality check. I mean awareness pointed me in the direction but the reality check gave me the extra push. I was at my old school, and it was a really vivid dream. I suddenly though "hmm I'm gonna reality check now" and so I plugged my nose and I could barely breathe. At first I thought it was because I had a cold and stuffy nose irl, but I did it again and this time it hit me. Too bad I didn't remember the tasks again though. I spent all my lucid time doing some waterbending moves I've been meaning to try out.

So I just thought of putting it on here, so you all can see what I mean when I talk about waterbending stuff. This is essentially what I do in my lucids:





 ::D:

----------


## Chimpertainment

dats so sexy...  ::evil::

----------


## paigeyemps

Hi everyone, it's been a few days since my last update. I've been caught up with school starting again. I have some awesome news though! On the 10th of November, I had my 100th lucid since joining!!  :Party: 

It was an OBE-type lucid where I had a false awakening, got lucid, and flew out of my dream body.

More great news! I had 3 lucids yesterday on my nap. These were quite weird because the dream kept repeating at the starting point, and I got lucid each time. Because of the successive lucidity, it was easier to remember the tasks. So i got to do one of the basic and one of the advanced tasks of the month. Since I haven't gone online, I just wrote them on my DJ, which I'm gonna copy paste in a bit.

ToTMs! Turkey-Hunting and Backward-Spelling - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I also made my new monthly goals:


*Spoiler* for _November Lucid Goals_: 



Morph into an animal
Fly with angel wings (already done this but I wanna do it again)
Complete any of the TOTM
Make something grow (and watch it doing so)
Turn the dream into cartoon-mode
Summon myself
Have 10 lucids

Lucid count so far: 8

----------


## CanisLucidus

100 lucids!!  Congratulations!

For you, there can be no other way to celebrate.  Behold:

 :Party:   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   :Party: 

I actually don't know much about your pre-DreamViews lucid dreaming career.  Were you already into it when you joined or still a relative neophyte?

----------


## paigeyemps

> 100 lucids!!  Congratulations!
> 
> For you, there can be no other way to celebrate.  Behold:



YAAAY BANANAS!!! Thanks so much  ::D: 





> I actually don't know much about your pre-DreamViews lucid dreaming career.  Were you already into it when you joined or still a relative neophyte?



I remember having a lot of lucid dreams since I was a kid, I just never pursued it, nor did I know what it was. They were usually about me having superpowers and then I'd realize it's a dream. I've always had a somewhat easier time recalling my dreams, because they were usually very vivid. However, it didn't help that my family always shunned me whenever I'd talk about my dreams and how insane they were.  :Sad:  

I was looking for stuff about dream control and hypnagogic imagery, and I eventually saw some lucid dreaming vids on youtube, which eventually led me here. Since then, I read and tried to learn as much as I could. I've never consistently pursued any other hobby as much as I have with lucid dreaming. It makes me really happy, so I don't think I'll ever really stop. Haha. Cheers!

----------


## CanisLucidus

That's great.  I'm so glad to hear that you didn't let yourself be driven away from your natural abilities or let anyone convince you to cram your light under a basket.

I imagine that virtually all of us are familiar with how hard it is to get across the lucid dreaming concept to anyone who's not familiar with it.  It's just so far outside of most people's range of experience that they can't understand it.  Having never experienced an LD of any kind until earlier this year, *I* would have been one of those people that just wouldn't have fully grasped it.

I know what you mean about LDing being sort of the ultimate hobby.  There are many things that I enjoy doing but _nothing_ has exposed me to a more interesting, enjoyable, or mind-expanding side of life than lucid dreaming.





> It makes me really happy, so I don't think I'll ever really stop. Haha. Cheers!



I know exactly what you mean -- enjoy the many lucid dreams ahead of you!

----------


## paigeyemps

I had 3 lucids this morning! I unintentionally woke up at dawn to charge my ipad which I was gonna bring to school in the morning. I was up for a few minutes, and that must've served as a miniWBTB. I did some mantras as I was falling back asleep, like I always do. Then I had the lucids  ::D: 

I'm probably not gonna type them up because one was short and uneventful, and another one was sexual  ::lol::  The third was the cool one but I wrote it down in my dialect and it's quite complicated to explain and translate into English.

I wrote the summary in the snippets thread. Basically I summoned a dragon, made it turn purple, made its wings grow really big, then I rode it and flew around over my town.

It was really awesome, though a part of me is a bit dismayed because I have been planning to TURN INTO a dragon, but for some reason, all I could remember was to ride one. Hehe. Oh well, at least I got to ride a purple dragon! (And my friends brag about riding a Harley Davidson! SUCK ON THIS! )

 ::banana::  


*Spoiler* for _November Lucid Goals_: 



Morph into an animal
Fly with angel wings (already done this but I wanna do it again)
Complete any of the TOTM
Make something grow (and watch it doing so)
Turn the dream into cartoon-mode
Summon myself
Have 10 lucids

Lucid count so far: 11

----------


## CanisLucidus

Paige!!  Three lucids!  I am most impressed.   :Rock out: 

Turning into a dragon is cool but I don't know, there's something about _riding_ a dragon that I find so awesome.  I just love the idea.  That's been on my list almost since I started LDing, but I still haven't achieved it.  I tell you, if I could hire you to achieve stuff off of my lucid to-do list I'd be much farther along.   :smiley:   I think you have done more of it than I have.

So were all three of these DILDs?  Any WILDs or dream chains thrown in there?

----------


## paigeyemps

> Paige!!  Three lucids!  I am most impressed.  
> 
> Turning into a dragon is cool but I don't know, there's something about _riding_ a dragon that I find so awesome.  I just love the idea.  That's been on my list almost since I started LDing, but I still haven't achieved it.  I tell you, if I could hire you to achieve stuff off of my lucid to-do list I'd be much farther along.    I think you have done more of it than I have.
> 
> So were all three of these DILDs?  Any WILDs or dream chains thrown in there?



Yep, they were all DILDs. It was a bit challenging to remember which one came first because I always woke up after each one and fell right back asleep, so I did this thing where after every lucid, I'd tap a certain finger on my bed. I use different fingers for different lucids I wake up from. I dunno why, but when I finally wake up and I have a hard time remembering, I tap a certain finger and they come out slowly from my memory as if the tapping associates itself with the memory. It's quite weird.  ::D:

----------


## Kaenthem

Congratulations on the 100th lucid paigy, it must of been a great experience remembering your lucid dreaming quest, and the amazing stuff you did.
Taping a certain finger foreach certain LD to remember them, it seems brilliant§!I might actually try it out.
keep on dreaming!

----------


## paigeyemps

I had 4 lucids today! Not sure what triggered it, but I had a bunch of false awakenings. I told myself in the second one that I would reality check in the next dream, and weirdly, I remembered and got lucid. The first and last lucid were uneventful, and I didn't have control. The second one was pretty cool, I went on a chasing scene wih Wolverine, and I made myself invisible and phase through the trees. The third one was.. sexual  ::|: 

i need to find a way to remember my goals, I've been having trouble remembering them lately despie my mantras which have worked so well in the past. Any advice?  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _November Lucid Goals_: 



â€¢Morph into an animal
•Fly with angel wings (already done this but I wanna do it again)
•Complete any of the TOTM
•Make something grow (and watch it doing so)
•Turn the dream into cartoon-mode
•Summon myself
•Have 10 lucids

Lucid count so far: 15

----------


## Xanous

Holy crap that's awesome! But our resident Dream Yogini is asking for advice? Wuuuuut? LOL I'm kidding. You just seems to have sooooo many LDs. Anyway, I have been having a hard time remembering things myself. But here's a thought, maybe you shouldn't always be concerned with goals. Maybe sometimes it is better to find out what the dream wants to tell you. Maybe I'm full of shit as well. Just a thought.  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

> Holy crap that's awesome! But our resident Dream Yogini is asking for advice? Wuuuuut? LOL I'm kidding. You just seems to have sooooo many LDs. Anyway, I have been having a hard time remembering things myself. But here's a thought, maybe you shouldn't always be concerned with goals. Maybe sometimes it is better to find out what the dream wants to tell you. Maybe I'm full of shit as well. Just a thought.




LOOOOL the last two sentences.

But you know what, that might be a really great idea! I shall not think of goals for the next few days and just go with the dream. I'll see how it goes. Thanks Xanous! And hahaha Dream Yogini WUUUUT  :tongue2:

----------


## Kaenthem

As always, paigy is number one with lucids.keep up the good work.*

----------


## CanisLucidus

*Wow!*  Congratulations on taking down four LDs in one morning.  I don't know what kind of roll you've gotten on here.  Whatever it is, I hope it's contagious!

Please take this!  You've earned it:  ::banana:: 





> i need to find a way to remember my goals, I've been having trouble remembering them lately despie my mantras which have worked so well in the past. Any advice?



What generally works for me with goals is spending some time during the day and _particularly_ before bed visualizing the approach I expect to take with the task.  When you play it out in daydream / dream incubation, I've found that it's a lot more likely to stick in your head and reoccur to you once you reach lucidity.  In addition, when I'm daydreaming the scene, I include the (silent) mantra "I'm dreaming".  This seems to tie everything together pretty well and I _usually_ remember what I'm supposed to be doing.

Of course, this means picking just one main goal to pursue and perhaps a backup goal that you just sort of keep in mind without incubating / daydreaming.

Even if there weren't a task of the month, I always like to keep a goal of some sort in mind.  I can sometimes run into issues where I lose focus or get obsessed with nonsense in an LD.  Having a definite goal helps light a fire under my ass and make me _do something_.  Otherwise I end up yammering endlessly to some DC until the dream ends.

And now I have a simple question for you.  _How do I have four freakin lucid dreams in one morning??_

----------


## paigeyemps

> And now I have a simple question for you.  _How do I have four freakin lucid dreams in one morning??_



It's quite simple. Just choose your favorite family member, then sacrifice them to the sun god Ra. That pretty much did it for me. My mom will be sorely missed.


Jk x) I have no idea, just dedication and awareness I guess! And of course advice from the best people in the world  you guys! <3

----------


## Xanous

> It's quite simple. Just choose your favorite family member, then sacrifice them to the sun god Ra. That pretty much did it for me. My mom will be sorely missed.



OMG that was the best answer ever!!!!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> It's quite simple. Just choose your favorite family member, then sacrifice them to the sun god Ra. That pretty much did it for me. My mom will be sorely missed.



So does this need to be done during a WBTB?  How much galantamine and apple juice am I supposed to chug before performing this dark ritual?

Please answer ASAP.  I think that Aunt Mildred is becoming suspicious!





> Jk x) I have no idea, just dedication and awareness I guess! And of course advice from the best people in the world  you guys! <3



Aww...  ::hug::   I don't know where I'd be without the help of the DVA staff (and you, paigeyemps, are DVA staff 4 life.)

"Awareness" really is the answer to just about everything related to LD's, isn't it?  Well, your hard work is yielding amazing results.  It's great to watch.

Anyhow, I'd "Like" your post but this entire feature (along with the dream journals) has apparently been trashed.  I've tried to tell you, Paige -- _blood-pacts with Egyptian deities have consequences!_  :Cheeky:

----------


## paigeyemps

LOL Canis! **Like** awww thank you  ::hug:: 


Oop, I had a lucid today. I think it was due to the miniWBTB I did at dawn when I got up to charge my ipad.

The lucid was quite stable. I had a false awakening where I woke up and realized the girl on the shampoo bottle was talking to me. I got lucid, phased through the walls and flew up with angel-type wings. I also got to suspend the rain, sort of. It was raining and I waterbent it so the raindrops were suspended in mid-air. I've been wanting to do that for a while, somewhere in the back of my mind. :

 :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _November Lucid Goals_: 



Morph into an animal
Fly with angel wings (already done this but I wanna do it again)
Complete any of the TOTM
Make something grow (and watch it doing so)
Turn the dream into cartoon-mode
Summon myself
Have 10 lucids

Lucid count so far: 16

----------


## taylord94

Dang.. I'm envious of how many lucids you have.. It's interesting to hear about some of those fantasy-like lucid goals you do and how amazing it must be to experience them.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Dang.. I'm envious of how many lucids you have.. It's interesting to hear about some of those fantasy-like lucid goals you do and how amazing it must be to experience them.




D'aww, if anything, you should use that to fuel your motivation for lucid dreaming!  ::D:  I also know how serious you are about lucid dreaming, Tay. I can see it when we talk on chat, etc. I'm sure you'll have plenty more soon!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Pausing the rain like that sounds amazing... I'm adding that to my LD to-do list!  That is such great stuff.  I search in vain for the "Like" button.

Ooh, did you get to sort of walk/fly around while the rain was suspended in place?  I think that'd be mind-blowing.

I am beginning to thnink that you might exceed my lifetime LD count in a single month.   ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Nah, I did the rain thing after I landed, since I only noticed it was raining when I hit the ground  :Sad:  

Woop, and you'll get plenty of lucids too! Just keep swimming nanana..

----------


## paigeyemps

I had a lucid today. Just wanted to put it in quickly before I went to school. I might not be back til much later and end up forgetting to journal it here. x)

EDIT: I'm back!

It was a DILD, and I got lucid when someone was chasing me, which is one of my dream signs. Plugged my nose and kicked that mofo chaser into space.  ::D: 

It was only a few minutes, but I got to do some cool waterbending thingies. I don't know why, but in my mind, I always get the urge to "practice" my waterbending so I could get better. There's just something about freezing the water and shooting them at random DCs that excites me so much haha!


*Spoiler* for _November Lucid Goals_: 



•Morph into an animal
•Fly with angel wings (already done this but I wanna do it again)
•Complete any of the TOTM
•Make something grow (and watch it doing so)
•Turn the dream into cartoon-mode
•Summon myself
•Have 10 lucids

Lucid count so far: 17




This coming December I'm gonna make a full report about my progress since I started lucid dreaming. Gonna do some evaluation and stuff.  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

I had a really interesting lucid today. First of all, I earthbent really nicely. It was great because I always suck at earthbending, and this time I lowered a long strip of land deeper into the ground to make a sort of pool. Then I filled it with water via waterbending. Then something cool happened. Some animals started popping up in the water and the area around it, like it was forming its own ecosystem.

The really interesting part came next. I started to notice the dream shifting. I could literally hear this conversation between two people growing louder, as if it was a new dream and it was slowly being superimposed on the current one. I started losing lucidity, which I noticed distinctly. I could feel myself kind of "falling back asleep", and I had a hard time struggling to hold on to the awareness. It was very hard because I didn't know how to do it, or what I was even supposed to do. And worse, I knew I wasn't waking up  the dream was just taking a turn. 

At one point I considered waking myself up and attempting a DEILD, but I decided against it because I wasn't sure how to wake up. I could try closing my eyes and reopening them but that rarely wakes me up, as I'm used to doing it without causing waking problems.

Wellllll I eventually lost lucidity. Haha. x) But it was a cool experience, I don't think I've ever noticed the dream literally changing. It was always either I can't remember the shift, or I wake up and return to a different dream. I also didn't think it would shift like that, like a new dream being overlayed into the current one. Cool!  ::D: 


*Spoiler* for _November Lucid Goals_: 



Morph into an animal
Fly with angel wings (already done this but I wanna do it again)
Complete any of the TOTM
Make something grow (and watch it doing so)
Turn the dream into cartoon-mode
Summon myself
Have 10 lucids

Lucid count so far: 18

----------


## CanisLucidus

Paige!!  You were terraforming!  So very very cool.  One of my long-term, super-advanced lucid goals is to travel to Mars and terraform it (in other words, take an inhospitable planet and make it Earth-like.)  Love it.

It's interesting that you actually felt the sensation of lucidity slipping away.  Now that you've awakened and had time to think about it, what is the solution?  Did you try talking or shouting out loud that you are experiencing a lucid dream?  When I start getting insecure about my foothold in the dream world, I tend to start blabbing about this out loud as a sort of constant reminder.

Great stuff as usual.   ::banana::

----------


## paigeyemps

> It's interesting that you actually felt the sensation of lucidity slipping away. Now that you've awakened and had time to think about it, what is the solution? Did you try talking or shouting out loud that you are experiencing a lucid dream? When I start getting insecure about my foothold in the dream world, I tend to start blabbing about this out loud as a sort of constant reminder.



I honestly still have no idea how to go about it. It's really hard to describe the feeling  trying to hold on to something intangible, and even more, it's in the dream world too! 

While it was happening, I couldn't see properly. The environment was very very hazy, and I couldn't speak too. But I kept thinking and mentally repeating some words in my native dialect which roughly translates to "i'm still dreaming, i'm still dreaming" while trying to let the conversation go on. I was hoping I could stay lucid even after the new dream fully formed, since I figured there was no way to make it go away and stay in the current dream. I hope to experience it again soon, so I can try again  ::D:

----------


## Michael073

Hey Paige  :smiley: 

It's cool to read through a workbook like yours, you have been dedicated for so long.. so many updates.
Very interesting!

<3

----------


## paigeyemps

> Hey Paige 
> 
> It's cool to read through a workbook like yours, you have been dedicated for so long.. so many updates.
> Very interesting!
> 
> <3



Aww thanks! I can never bring myself to leave the Intro Class, so you're all stuck with me! Muhahahaha  ::evil::

----------


## Michael073

> Aww thanks! I can never bring myself to leave the Intro Class, so you're all stuck with me! Muhahahaha



Hehe no problem  ::D:  I am happy u'll stick with me ^.^

----------


## paigeyemps

I had three lucids this morning!  :Party: 

The first one was a DILD and the rest were DEILDs. The first one was really long and stable, though mostly I just explored and touched things and talked to random people and did some flying. The DEILDs were shorter, and I was in the ocean, breathing underwater and tried talking to aquatic animals. It was really interesting because I could hear their thoughts sort of. Like i knew what they were saying even if they just looked at me.


x)

----------


## CanisLucidus

Very nice!!  I am mucho impressed by your skills.  I've still yet to have more than one LD in a single morning (apart from chaining or regaining awareness inside the same LD.)

I _have to_ get this DEILD business nailed down.  Hey, did you do your counting thing for these DEILDs?  Or do you just sort of pop in?

Great job as usual!  _I want what you've got!_  ::goodjob::

----------


## paigeyemps

Thanks Canis!  ::D:  And nope, I didn't do the counting thing this time since I fell back into the dream pretty quickly. Not sure why that was though. :3

----------


## Kaenthem

As usuall, paigy is in the lead.
Congratulations on those lucids, even though I think that congratulating you is a bit of an underestimating of your abilities paigy, considering that you have lucid dreams almost every day, hope you had fun, and as always, keep on dreaming!

----------


## paigeyemps

Awww thanks haithem :') and I did have fun. I didn't have all these lucids just by sitting here though! All the hard work and dedication reslly pays off. It's all worth it! Good luck to you too!

----------


## paigeyemps

Hi guys, I won't be updating my workbook for a few days. I'm taking some time off this week because of a huge ass typhoon heading our way.

See ya guys soon!  ::D:

----------


## Kaenthem

Ok paigy, stay safe!

----------


## CanisLucidus

We'll miss you while you're gone... you and yours please keep safe!  Bopha / Pablo sounds like no joke.

Do what you need to do to stay out of harm's way and we'll see you in a few days!

----------


## Chimpertainment

> I had a really interesting lucid today. First of all, I earthbent really nicely. It was great because I always suck at earthbending, and this time I lowered a long strip of land deeper into the ground to make a sort of pool. Then I filled it with water via waterbending. Then something cool happened. Some animals started popping up in the water and the area around it, like it was forming its own ecosystem.
> 
> The really interesting part came next. I started to notice the dream shifting. I could literally hear this conversation between two people growing louder, as if it was a new dream and it was slowly being superimposed on the current one. I started losing lucidity, which I noticed distinctly. I could feel myself kind of "falling back asleep", and I had a hard time struggling to hold on to the awareness. It was very hard because I didn't know how to do it, or what I was even supposed to do. And worse, I knew I wasn't waking up  the dream was just taking a turn.
> 
> At one point I considered waking myself up and attempting a DEILD, but I decided against it because I wasn't sure how to wake up. I could try closing my eyes and reopening them but that rarely wakes me up, as I'm used to doing it without causing waking problems.
> 
> Wellllll I eventually lost lucidity. Haha. x) But it was a cool experience, I don't think I've ever noticed the dream literally changing. It was always either I can't remember the shift, or I wake up and return to a different dream. I also didn't think it would shift like that, like a new dream being overlayed into the current one. Cool!



First of all...AWESOME!  :smiley: 

Second, this sounds to me like a grand opportunity. When you shift out of lucidity, you can choose to remain an observer. This is still a form of awareness because it is as if you are watching a movie. Then again, the screen may go dark, and awareness is very difficult to maintain in the dark, being such light dependent beings.
Anyway, point being that it would seem you are at the point now with awareness, that you can choose to either retain full awareness or shift into a lower awareness state. This is an awesome and powerful skill you can use to retain awareness all night, every night.
I am jealous  :tongue2: 


p.s. once you master that transition, you will be able to learn how to enter back into lucidity after some time. There were times during these states of awareness that I experienced where I would want to become lucid, but it seemed I did not have the energy, so I would remain in the lower state of awareness. This could have been partly my expectations, but who knows. 

p.s.s. About remembering goals...Maybe try something indirect? Like a mailbox, or a list you have in your pocket.  :wink2:  

cheers!

----------


## paigeyemps

Hi guys, I'm back!  ::D: 

Didn't have any lucids on my time away, though my dream recall was fairly good :3

----------


## Kaenthem

Welcome back paigy. happy to have you back on board. You'll get back to kicking a** as you used to do  :smiley: 
and paigy, you can edit posts by right clicking on the edit button, the new tab that shows work. That worked for me so.....

----------


## paigeyemps

Weee I had four lucids this morning and in one of them, I successfully did one of the basic ToTMs which is to let it snow. I think that the lucidity was greatly influenced by me listening to the latest podcast right before bed. Great podcast btw @ Jason and Lisa  ::D: 

Here is the DJ entry: ToTM: Let It Snow (pt. 2); Lucifer's Offer - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Something oddly nice has been happening lately: I've been getting lucids by the bunch, usually by fours. I'm not sure what is triggering it, nor am I complaining (no way!). But it's a bit weird. Also, I seem to get lucid all in the same dream scene. Usually, I would lose lucidity, then wake up. I roll over, drift back to sleep and get lucid again.

I am glad though, that they have been quite stable and vivid, even though I keep forgetting what to do. I would also like to note that I haven't been doing stabilization techniques for a while, and it's going great. The dream doesn't destabilize since I don't expect it to. But of course if it comes to the worst, I will do stabilization techniques to salvage the dream.

----------


## Kaenthem

Congratulations paigeyemps! and about stabilization, I think you're right. Not expecting the dream to destabilize does make it stable. It's better to keep the stabilization away until we need it, don't you agree?

----------


## paigeyemps

Indeed!  ::D:  and thanks haithem

----------


## paigeyemps

I'm really sorry I haven't updated in a while guys. The internet went down and came back just now  ::o: 

Anyway, I had 3 DILDs two days ago. One of them was uneventful and ended quickly. One was decent and I got to do some..personal stuff ;D

The third one was quite cool. I got lucid when I saw my shoes fly up to the ceiling of my room. I ran out and told my mom. She asked me if I was sure it was a ghost, and I told her it was, or else I was dreaming. I nose plugged and became lucid.  ::D: 

I did some firebending, and I took the chance to really study the flame closely. I held up my palm and created fire. I noticed that there was about an inch of space between my palm and the flame. The flame was orange with a bit of blue at the top. I then proceeded to shoot fireballs at random DC's, which I'm sure they weren't happy about.  :tongue2: 

And more good news! I had a successful WILD (finally!) this morning. I woke up at around 2 am to cram for a test, and tried to go back to sleep at around 4 (my optimum WBTB time is roughly 2 hours). When I lay back down, I decided to try to WILD. After about 15 minutes of dreamy thoughts, i started seeing HI in the form of swirling colors. I remained calm and tried not to really think about anything, just let the HI form. Soon enough, I was staring at a wall with graffiti! It said "POSMA" in typical graffiti writing. I was sure I was in a dream since I was awake all along, I moved my vision to the right, and it worked! I was in the dream scene. Then, uncontrollably, I was suddenly at the back of a pick-up truck with my legs dangling. I studied how it felt. It was cool because it felt so realistic when my legs swayed and I could feel when the car accelerated or slowed down. I woke up soon after because of my school alarm.

 ::banana::

----------


## Chimpertainment

Its an exciting time in PaigeLand!  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Hello guys, been really hectic the past week. My school thought it would be waaay awesome to give us consecutive tests for a whole week right before Christmas. Lovely. Just. Lovely.

 :Sad: 

Anyway, after Friday I will be on vacation so I'll have plenty of time to update my workbook as well as do some lucid dreaming thingamajiggas! :3

----------


## paigeyemps

Guys guys, classes got cancelled so now I'm on vacation two days early! I slept like a baby last night, after three days with only 2 hours of sleep. And and and..i had a lucid!!  :Party: 

This dude was chasing me and a friend. Then I realized I was dreaming and I pulled the dude to me by earthbending the ground he was standing on towards me. Then I bloodbent him, and made him move like a puppet. It sounds really mean,  ::|: 

But it was an awesome experience. Anyway, that's all for now, stuff to do!

----------


## CanisLucidus

All right, Paige!!  Congratulations on your early dismissal!   :Party: 

Congratulations, too, on the lucid!  You demonstrated some really enviable dream control, as usual.  Your {insert element here}-bending is an amazing ability.  I like the way that you've really focused on making that your specialty and then found the chance to employ it in so many different kinds of situations.

Enjoy your vacation, your rest, and the lucids ahead of you here at the end of 2012... and the many coming in 2013!   ::banana::

----------


## paigeyemps

Took a 3 hour nap today, I had a lucid!  ::D: 

And the best thing is that I airbent! This oh so elusive element has been out of my reach ever since I started. Fu yeah. I was running away from my mom when I fell in a ditch. I could feel the wind in my hair as I was falling (mostly because the fan was blowing in my face irl lol). I realized I was dreaming, and I couldn't fly like I wanted. So I summoned an air glider like the one in the show I watch, and I airbent and flew with the glider. It was so nice :')

I woke up about 5 minutes later because my mom woke me up for dinner  ::|:

----------


## Kaenthem

Great paigy! doing well as usual. Air bending is one of the hardest elements mostly because you can't imagine bending it properly but you nailed it! congrats!
I wanted to ask you something. What's the thing that makes you very dedicated to lucid dreaming. I try my best but I sometimes just can't practice much. Please share what you have about this.  
Keep on dreaming!

----------


## paigeyemps

> Great paigy! doing well as usual. Air bending is one of the hardest elements mostly because you can't imagine bending it properly but you nailed it! congrats!
> I wanted to ask you something. What's the thing that makes you very dedicated to lucid dreaming. I try my best but I sometimes just can't practice much. Please share what you have about this.  
> Keep on dreaming!



Thanks haithem. I'm a very imaginative person, so I guess what really motivates me is the fact that I can do all sorts of things I could never do in real life. I also read other people's experiences and it motivates me even more. And the most important thing that motivates me is the people on here like yourself and the other students and teachers who give me great advice and keep me going  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Had two lucids today after about 22 hours of no sleep. In the first one, I remember what I did, but I can't remember how I got lucid. In the second one, I remember how I got lucid but I can't remember what I did.  ::o: 

Anyway, it was probably also because I had so many nonlucids so everything sort of mashed together. I only got around to summoning some people and trying to call out for my dream guide before I woke up.

 :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> In the first one, I remember what I did, but I can't remember how I got lucid.



Gaaah, this is happening to me more and more lately. I'm thinking it's because they're random DILDs, and I wake up and go back to bed so many times after without journaling. Thought that's probably not your issue.. 22 hours of no sleep probably did that haha.

Anyway, congrats on the lucids. Even in spite of your lack of sleep, you continue to be a lucid warrior.

----------


## paigeyemps

Thanks Ophie!  ::D: 

This morning I almost had a DEILD. It was quite interesting how everything moved in slow motion, and the real world sounds became really distinct. I was struggling to focus on the dream because of what was happening. Eventually I just fell asleep and had some uneventful nonlucids.  :Sad:

----------


## Wurlman

How often during the day do you thInk/ or do RC ? Now that u have been doing it for awile now I was just curious if u do less rc's now or more

----------


## paigeyemps

> How often during the day do you thInk/ or do RC ? Now that u have been doing it for awile now I was just curious if u do less rc's now or more



I do physical reality checks rarely now (fingers through palm, noseplug), probably about 3 times a day. Most of the time I just pay attention to my surroundings and do mental questions like "is this a dream? how did i get here?".

Also, welcome back Wurlman!  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

I had a lucid today! It was a bit hard to remember because I woke up and fell back asleep for a few hours.

It was spontaneous, and lasted only a few seconds to a minute. I was running from someone and jumped really high. I realized it was a dream and proceeded to fly. I couldn't remember any goals since I had not been planning it for a few days, so I just went with flying and trying to see my wings. They were angel-type wings (my favorite), though they looked too small. I woke up soon after that.

----------


## paigeyemps

Hiiiii guys! I'm back from my short break, school exams just totally caught me by surprise  ::o: 

I had a lucid this morning, after falling asleep every hour or so (i was cramming for exams). At one point, I woke up and tried to use my ipad but the light flickered a lot and it would vibrate. I plugged my nose and realized I could breathe, and that I was dreaming! I sank myself into my bed and used that to teleport to a new location. I succeeded, though I couldn't remember any goals. So i spent the entire lucid dream looking for a certain someone, unsuccessfully.

But yeah, that lucid was totally unexpected and I'm happy I had it after a while  ::D:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Awesome, Paige, welcome back!   :Party:   Great job on the lucid!

Only you could have an LD while collapsed from exhaustion on your desk, drooling into your textbook.   ::happy:: 

Seriously, though, great stuff.  Hope your exams went well!  (Are going well??)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Only you could have an LD while collapsed from exhaustion on your desk, drooling into your textbook.



Rofl. We need to make a task thread just for you paigey, where you have to fall asleep in a different place/position/random and see if you can have a lucid. Members can submit their requests.

Hope your exams went well too!

----------


## Kaenthem

Exams just suck. They take you by surprise and they can even totally ruin your lucid dreaming routine. Nevertheless you Succeeded achieving a lucid dream. All I have to say is good luck to you and keep on dreaming!

----------


## paigeyemps

Thanks guys!

While I was away, I wasn't able to attend to my DJ consistently. There were days when I'd recall a lot of dreams but always put off writing it because of so many things I needed to do, and I thought it'd be fine. But just as I suspected, I was wrong. My recall dropped and I stopped having lucids for a while. I'm getting back into it though, and I promise I won't skimp out on my DJ this time!

 ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

I became lucid for a little bit this morning!  ::D: 

I was at my old school (as usual) and I wondered why I could jump so high. I realized it was a dream and I thought about the tasks of the month and year but I couldn't remember anything :< I woke up a few seconds after that.

I'm gonna start my old habit of recalling my goals throughout the day, and especially right before bed.

I'm still practicing MILD mostly. My usual nightly routine is:

No electronics 10-15 minutes before bed or my eyes won't stop itching if I try to sleep right away
Do mantras in those 10-15 minutes of darkness (and I'm gonna start recalling my goals)
So basically I do MILD. If I wake up in the night, I try to DEILD. If I fail DEILD by falling back asleep, I can still DILD. If I fail DEILD by waking up too much, I do WBTB+WILD


 :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Oooops forgot to note down, I had a lucid yesterday. Lately I haven't DJed as much as I wanted, but I've been getting lucid after long tiring days, so I guess I have something to be thankful for. After this week I'm gonna set things right. FU MIDTERMS FFUFUFUFUUF

----------


## paigeyemps

HALLELUJAH! Midterm exams are finally over! Time for some much needed sleep  ::D:  I'm gonna sleep for a looong time this weekend, as I've only been getting 3-4 hours for the past week or so.

Wish me luck!

----------


## paigeyemps

Had a lucid today  :Party:  It was quite short. Got lucid spontaneously when I was at a mall. Just walked around and tried to change the scene but I woke up very soon.

----------


## jhcullen

Hi Paige!

Thank you for commenting on my workbook, it is nice to see there is an established community at Dream Views. I have been browsing through your workbook and noticed you said that the WBTB and MILD combo is basically a guarantee lucid for you. Do you mind going through this process a little more... What time do you go to bed? Wake up? How long are you awake for? What do you do? Etc... 

Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you. 

I am also employing your technique on reality checks, every time I enter a room I am going to check my hands. Foolproof! Thanks again.

----------


## paigeyemps

Had a lucid today, posted on the snippets thread!  :Party:  I think it may have been because I kept waking up in the middle of the night. It started with a false awakening where an old friend from grade school called me up. She was talking nonsense until I realized it was impossible for her to have my number. I did a noseplug to confirm, and yep, it was a dream!

----------


## paigeyemps

Just a little update: I've been having vivid dreams lately, the problem is, I seem to forget them right away. I try to journal them as quickly as I can, but after a few moments it all fades. I'm pretty sure this is because of stress and school lately, so hopefully it gets better soon. I'll try to go to sleep with a peaceful mind so I get better dreams. Hmmm, yep that's it for now  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Things have been going awfully. :s

My recall is alright, but I haven't gone lucid in a while. I'm still keeping up ADA, but for some reason nothing's happening in my dreams. I've tried resetting everything and relaxing for a few days, but nada. Hopefully this will pass soon. 

 :Sad:

----------


## CanisLucidus

No sweat, Paigey.  If you're anything like me, it's probably just a process of climbing down from stress.  I know they've been working you guys over in school and that really takes a toll.  When I went through a couple of stressful weeks at work, there was a lot of carryover into dream life.  Things got pretty dry for me... even basic dream recall was the pits.

If you can, see if you can avoid putting in too much stressful work right before bed.  I know that's a lot to ask of a student, but one huge killer for my dream life was logging on close to bed time, getting stressed about some difficult problem, and slinging code right up until the moment I went to bed.  Stress is just a real bear.

The good news is that once it passed, in-dream happiness and confidence returned.  That unlocked the old me and the same thing will unlock the old you.

You have an ultra-high level of skill, and once your stress levels settle back down, you _will_ be right back in the swing of things!  There's no doubt in my mind.

 ::hug::

----------


## paigeyemps

YESSSSSSSSSS I BROKE MY DRY SPELL TODAY!  ::banana:: 

I woke up at 2am and went back to bed at 4am. I wasn't really planning on going back to bed but I was too tired, so it ended up being my ideal WBTB (2 hours).

I got lucid 3 times, in different dreams. The first one was spontaneous and the others were because I remembered being lucid before them. Couldn't remember any of the tasks though  :Sad: 

In the first lucid, I tried to firebend and airbend, but I couldn't. The second one, I tried to look for someone, but couldn't find them. In the third one, I saw a neighbor BBQing so i went over and touched the burning coals to see if they would hurt. They didn't. So I started eating it. So crunchy, bro. So crunchy.

----------


## paigeyemps

Oh, there is something i think is worth noting down. 

Lately I've been getting weird perceptions of time. I'd sleep at like 8 pm and wake up 30 minutes later, but it feels like 3+ hours have passed already. I would reality check a lot because of the weirdness it makes me feel. This has been happening everyday for the past week or so, and it's so strange. I'm not sure if it's a good thing or not, but it's definitely an odd change. The upside to it is that when I take a short nap, it feels soooo long and refreshing.

Any idea what this is?

----------


## Astaire

Same thing with me. The 30 minute sleep I got last night lasted until 9 AM. Is there something wrong?

----------


## Chimpertainment

According to science your brain only needs a small amount of rest every night. All the other hours are for the body. Maybe your brain is recharging super fast?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I don't know how or why that is, but if you figure it out please bottle it up and send me some.

But seriously, it happens to me on and off when I sleep in. Especially if it's in between snoozes on my alarm clock before I gotta go to work. Some times 10 minutes feels like it's been 30, and I have to keep checking the time to make sure I didn't sleep too late. It only happens to me once in a blue moon though.

----------


## paigeyemps

I'm back! Went on a little break from forum-posting due to some stressful schoolwork, but I'm back now!

Just a little update: 

Recall's been a bit better, I'm remembering around 2-4 dreams a night and most of them are vivid.

I haven't done any MILDing at all this week though, because I'm usually so swamped with work that I just crash and doze off. But I'm gonna get back on the wagon now.

Oh, I had two lucids two days ago, one after the other (I suspect it was because I snoozed the alarm after the first lucid and still maintained awareness). Anyway, both dreams involved a DV member and the second one had zombies! Mannnn they felt so realistic they scared the crap out of me D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Had a lucid last night. Gonna post it in the snippets thread in a bit.

First night in weeks where I slept more than 5 hours straight!! MAN THAT WAS SO REWARDING IN SO MANY WAYS! I woke up in such a good mood, plus I just had a lucid (even though I didn't get to do much, still). 

Gonna work on my goals next, since my recall is getting much better now.  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Had a lucid last night. Gonna post it in the snippets thread in a bit.
> 
> First night in weeks where I slept more than 5 hours straight!! MAN THAT WAS SO REWARDING IN SO MANY WAYS! I woke up in such a good mood, plus I just had a lucid (even though I didn't get to do much, still). 
> 
> Gonna work on my goals next, since my recall is getting much better now.



Congratulations, Paige!!   :Party: 

And a lucid on only five hours of sleep!  That is outstanding!  I tell you, they are just working you guys too hard over there!  What's up with that?

Great work.  You are going to be a friggin force of nature if they ever let you get another one of your epic 19-hour blocks of sleep.   ::chuckle::

----------


## Xanous

> First night in weeks where I slept more than 5 hours straight!!



I would die!

----------


## paigeyemps

> Congratulations, Paige!!  
> 
> And a lucid on only five hours of sleep!  That is outstanding!  I tell you, they are just working you guys too hard over there!  What's up with that?
> 
> Great work.  You are going to be a friggin force of nature if they ever let you get another one of your epic 19-hour blocks of sleep.



Thanks! Im on my last semester for the year so it's reaaally crazy! But i'll be having vacations around the 23rd so i'll be sleeping for like 5 days straight haha!





> I would die!



I am dead. Like right now, for the past few weeks. :p


----

I had three lucids this morning!!  :Party:  

They were all DILDs, caused by my insistent snoozing of my alarm clock. The first one was so vivid, I had an FA and realized there was a frog on my bed, and that it was a dream. I slowly walked out of my room, greeted my dream mom and started walking out the door and thought of what to do. But someone messaged me in real life and I was wearing earbuds so the sound of the message jolted me awake  :Sad: 

Anyway i went back to bed after replying and had another lucid. This time I couldn't remember my goals, as I hadn't been working on remembering them lately. So I ended up flying a few meters before I woke up to my snooze alarm. Went back to bed again and got lucid. A DC was telling me something about school, and how I had to get up because my alarm wasn't gonna go off anymore. I woke up shortly after that and I realized the DC was right! I had turned off the alarm the last time I hit it, instead of hitting snooze.

Cool eh? Subconscious is looking out for me  :smiley: 

Gonna work on my personal goals this weekend, hopefully I get to do something worthwhile next time.

That's it for now.

----------


## paigeyemps

HOLY HELL I HAD A *slightly* CRAZY LUCID THIS MORNING!

So I was studying this dawn, and ended at 5:55 am. I decided to take a 20 minute nap before I started getting ready for school so I set an alarm for 6:15 am and proceeded to sleep. I fell asleep instantly.

So I had a dream that my alarm clock was showing 6:25 and I somehow got lucid because of the weird dream atmosphere. I told myself I should wake up just in case I actually missed my alarm, since I had no idea what time it actually was irl. So I closed my eyes and tried to reopen them, hoping I'd wake up. But I couldn't! When I'd open them, all I could see was darkness. I tried a few more times to no avail. 

So then I closed my eyes again, and reached out my left dream hand in front of me hoping I'd actually move my real hand with enough intention (like I'd actually wake up and move physically). And I felt like I had actually moved my hand when I FELT A FRIGGIN BABY'S HAND GRAB ME. And I was so sure it was a baby's hand because it was really small, and soft and kinda blubbery in texture like a newborn's. And the way it movedthe hand wrapped around two of my fingers, like it was trying to hold on. I was like HOLY CRAP and pulled my hand back. I stayed calm from then on, reopening my eyes every few seconds, and seeing only darkness everytime I had them open (in the dream). After about a minute of doing this, I finally opened my eyes in real life! Though the actual movement of my eyes opening was reeaaally slow and groggy compared to when I was closing and opening them in the dream. I looked at the time and it was still 6:06 am! It only happened within 10 minutes :O

So yeah it was pretty cool and a very vivid and interesting experience.

Do you guys have any ideas on how to wake yourself up from a dream (in case you actually have to do so)? In my case I would've liked to maybe inflict pain or something, but it was hard because I couldn't see anything at all and I couldn't feel my body (except for the baby grabbing me).

Cheers!

----------


## Xanous

OMG that is craaaazzy!  Was is maybe REM atonia? 

Try holding your breath next time. It works for SP I don't see why it wouldn't work for other experiences.

----------


## paigeyemps

I wont be around the next week or so because of final exams  :Sad: 

But before I go... I had a lucid this morning! It was quite long and stable (10-20mins). But I was too foolish and spent most of it trying to summon someone which was really hard because the DCs' faces kept shifting .__.

----------


## CanisLucidus

All right, Paige, congratulations on that LD!!   :Rock out:   10-20 minutes sounds great!  And don't worry too much about getting too caught up in a single goal.  This is something that I often struggle with as well.  As long as you get lucid and have a good time, you're doing just fine.

And good luck on your finals!   ::goodjob2::   We'll be eagerly awaiting your return.  And hopefully... _hopefully_, they will finally let you get some sweet sleep to crank out some more of these LDs.  I'd say you've earned it!

----------


## paigeyemps

Hello I'm back!

I had a lucid each on the 15th, 18th and the 21st. They were all around 2-3 minutes each and i mostly flew. I also tried to change the dream scene dramatically but failed horribly ;___;

Anyway, that'll be it for now.

----------


## paigeyemps

Oh gooood i had an intense morning today. 

I fell into sleep paralysis today THREE TIMES. I kept waking up at dawn but snoozed every time. Until i woke up, amd my eyes wouldn't open all the way (If they were even open at all really). And i could see this little girl leaning on my left shoulder area, screaming in my face. She was soooo heavy though, and i couldn't see her hands, but i felt like she was choking me. I couldn't move at all. I was instantly aware i was in legit sleep paralysis, so i tried to calm down (which was honestly quite hard). I imagined myself sinking into the bed, and the sensations kept fading until i 'woke up'. I did the noseplug and i could breathe! I plugged again and breathed in and out heavily to make sure, because it was so realistic. I got up, did one of my personal goals, until i woke up and ended up in SP like the first time. I got lucid again, but before i could do anything, i got sucked into another SP yet again. It happened three times, and i got lucid three times. After that, i had a bunch of false awakenings i didn't catch anymore.

But hooooly crap that was such an intense experience. Which reminds me. I never really thought about this before. But my sister told me today that yesterday i was sleeptalking. Then i remembered i used to do this a lot, though it was never anything major, it was mostly just me lightly whispering some random things.

I was wondering, does this mean my REM atonia doesn't work quite right? And if so, that means im more prone to sleep paralysis right? ㅑㅇㅅㅇ ㅕ

----------


## CanisLucidus

Wow, that is hardcore SP right there.  You even had the "demon on your chest" sensation.  I'm glad you knew how to handle yourself.

Can you imagine how terrifying this sort of thing was before science could explain these phenomena to us?  Particularly in a day and age when people still commonly believed that demons existed!





> I was wondering, does this mean my REM atonia doesn't work quite right? And if so, that means im more prone to sleep paralysis right? ㅑㅇㅅㅇ ㅕ



No, this all sounds pretty normal.  Sleep talking and sleep walking usually occur on the border of deep sleep, not REM sleep.





> Sometimes, however, there are strong pulls both to wakefulness and to deep sleep, and the result is that part of the brain continues to be in slow wave sleep, while another part is simultaneously in a state of wakefulness. The behavioral consequence is one of the NREM parasomnias: sleep walking, sleep talking, sleep eating, confusional arousals, night terrors.



Why do people sleep talk? | Psychology Today

There are rare sufferers of REM behavior disorder, where they simply don't experience REM atonia.  Needless to say, people without REM atonia are _very_ dangerous people to sleep near!  This doesn't at all sound like what you have, though.  Sleep talking like what you do is very common.  But that's all NREM.  A sufferer of REM behavior disorder can break into a run, suddenly spring into full-out combat, etc.  Scary!  Wikipedia: Rapid eye movement behavior disorder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## paigeyemps

Got lucid this morning, put it in the snippets thread. 

 ¯\_(°‿°)_/¯

At some early point in the lucid, I told a security guard (i was at my old school) to remind me to stay lucid after a few seconds. And he did! It worked. I might try this a lot from now on. Mehehhee

----------


## CanisLucidus

::banana::   Aw yeah!  Congratulations on the lucid, Paige!  Glad to see you back in top form after all that stress from a couple weeks ago.





> At some early point in the lucid, I told a security guard (i was at my old school) to remind me to stay lucid after a few seconds. And he did! It worked. I might try this a lot from now on. Mehehhee



What a cool way to employ prospective memory!  Did he sort of keep following you around and droning on about how lucid you are?  Sounds handy.  I'd need to recruit an extra to DC to remind me not to obsess about stupid stuff.   ::D: 

If you want to really have it made, get those DCs to come find you the next time you're dreaming and remind you that it's all a dream.   ::D:   I tried getting my wife's DC to do that and it _kinda_ worked once or twice, but never was consistent enough to get me lucid a lot.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Did he sort of keep following you around and droning on about how lucid you are?



Nah i even forgot about him, he just popped up behind me and said 'hey you're still dreaming'

----------


## paigeyemps

Had a lucid today. Grew angel wings but wasnt able to fly because alarm woke me up.

----------


## paigeyemps

Bombom had another short lucid, put it in the snippets  :smiley: 

I need to make a new list of goals!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Bombom had another short lucid, put it in the snippets 
> 
> I need to make a new list of goals!



Cool, looking forward to stealing ideas from your new list!

This made me take a quick look at your original list of long-term goals.  One stood out at me, since it's one I took a stab at once myself but want to do more with:





> Converse with and benefit from my subconscious



Did you ever have any luck with this one?  Any interesting responses when you attempted it?  I somehow always wind up forgetting this one because I am too busy trying to fly around, teleport, or just generally be a little kid.   :tongue2:

----------


## paigeyemps

> Did you ever have any luck with this one? Any interesting responses when you attempted it? I somehow always wind up forgetting this one because I am too busy trying to fly around, teleport, or just generally be a little kid.



Hmm well i've had plenty of conversations with dcs, but the thing is they weren't really thought-out convos like i aimed for. So i dont think it really counts. Plus, they usually replied with mundane things like 'i dont believe you' or 'why should i answer that?'. :<

----------


## melanieb

I don't believe you.

I really would like to question my DCs more but I usually find myself occupied with other thoughts. I must be too boring. I'm going to try imagining I'm your age and see if that helps.

I find I'm always having really normal conversations with DCs. This morning I was discussing headache treatments, and I became lucid...and continued the conversation.   :tongue2: 

At least my DC knew their stuff.   :wink2:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Hmm well i've had plenty of conversations with dcs, but the thing is they weren't really thought-out convos like i aimed for. So i dont think it really counts. Plus, they usually replied with mundane things like 'i dont believe you' or 'why should i answer that?'. :<



Robert Waggoner suggested "addressing the dream" itself for questions directed at the subconscious.  Now, when I tried this my voice sounded really strange and I didn't get an immediate response.  _But_ the next DC that I spoke to gave me a very thoughtful, interesting answer to my query.  (I just said, "Tell me something important.")

So while addressing the dream directly didn't yield an answer right away, it seems to have ultimately got me there.  Could be something to try.





> I find I'm always having really normal conversations with DCs. This morning I was discussing headache treatments, and I became lucid...and continued the conversation.



 ::chuckle::   Must have been a pretty good conversation.  Once I get lucid, I become like an 11-year-old and then I'm just in "up, up, and awaaaay!!" mode.

----------


## paigeyemps

Ah crap I put my dream in the snippets but forgot to log it here. Had a lucid the other day! The one with the car and phasing  ::D: 

Also, recall is getting much better after getting 1-2 hours more every night  ::D: 

Goals: spontaneous combustion and/or bioluminescence (preferable violet in color hehe)

----------


## CanisLucidus

Congratulations on the lucid!   ::D:   It's great that your recall is picking up and moreover _that you are finally getting some sleep_.  It's well-deserved!

Ooh, I love the bioluminescence goal!  I don't know whether you ever find yourself caught in really dark buildings or anything, but this would be the perfect skill to make those problems go away!

----------


## paigeyemps

> Congratulations on the lucid!    It's great that your recall is picking up and moreover _that you are finally getting some sleep_.  It's well-deserved!
> 
> Ooh, I love the bioluminescence goal!  I don't know whether you ever find yourself caught in really dark buildings or anything, but this would be the perfect skill to make those problems go away!



Thanks and yeah, I was watching some documentaries on youtube about 'extraordinary people' and i've always wondered how these things work or feel like. Then i thought hey i could do that in dreams! One other thing i'd like to experience also is synesthesia (you can google it if you're unfamiliar). There is another DV member who is a good friend of mine who has synesthesia and the type of synesthesia she has is related to colors. Basically when she sees or hears or smells something, it is associated with a color that pops up in her mind e.g. My username is blue in her head, or the smell of bacon cooking is orange, etc. It's really interesting  ::D:

----------


## BruteForce223

Hmm interesting, Here's some advice:

Do *NOT* sneeze.

Regards,

Fin "BruteForce" Phillips

----------


## paigeyemps

> Hmm interesting, Here's some advice:
> 
> Do *NOT* sneeze.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Fin "BruteForce" Phillips




Fakyo

----------


## Killing

yeah folk him

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Thanks and yeah, I was watching some documentaries on youtube about 'extraordinary people' and i've always wondered how these things work or feel like. Then i thought hey i could do that in dreams! One other thing i'd like to experience also is synesthesia (you can google it if you're unfamiliar). There is another DV member who is a good friend of mine who has synesthesia and the type of synesthesia she has is related to colors. Basically when she sees or hears or smells something, it is associated with a color that pops up in her mind e.g. My username is blue in her head, or the smell of bacon cooking is orange, etc. It's really interesting



This is really cool.  Experiencing synesthesia is also one of my goals!  And in a dream you can get even wilder and do things like actually walk up to your favorite color and taste it.   ::content:: 

So are you talking about NewArtemis?  She's the only synesthete that I know on DV.  Are there others?  Anyway, it's really cool stuff... she has experienced it on occasion in her dreams and I thought hey, why can't I?

----------


## paigeyemps

> This is really cool.  Experiencing synesthesia is also one of my goals!  And in a dream you can get even wilder and do things like actually walk up to your favorite color and taste it.  
> 
> So are you talking about NewArtemis?  She's the only synesthete that I know on DV.  Are there others?  Anyway, it's really cool stuff... she has experienced it on occasion in her dreams and I thought hey, why can't I?




Oh I didn't know NewArt is a synesthete! Other synesthetes on DV i know are Dead and enso  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

I had a dream recently where wet was purple but it wasn't a typical night and all very embarrassing and unpleasant. I was drooling copious amounts after an Amanita Muscaria experiment. Never again!

----------


## paigeyemps

Been having a dry spell for the past week. Dream recall is stable though, and dream content is the usual kind of weird. Also been pretty busy this past week or two. Sooooooon. Soooooon. Lucid i'm coming to get ya.

----------


## paigeyemps

I'm back fom my vacation! No lucids for a month now, though I have had so many awesome nonlucids. I am sure that my whacked up sleep schedule and stress from taking care of so many things for my vacation played a huge role, which is funny because im supposed to be on vacation in the first place.

Anyway, i am hoping i get lucids again soon, especially since school is starting and i'll have a consistent sleeping sched by then.

As for now, i'm journalling as always, practicing ADA as best as i can, doing MILD. I think i'm gonna try WBTB again this week since i havent done it for a while.

----------


## Xanous

You're a lucid beast. I think WBTB will get you back on track in no time. NO MORE DRY SPELL!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I'm back fom my vacation! No lucids for a month now, though I have had so many awesome nonlucids. I am sure that my whacked up sleep schedule and stress from taking care of so many things for my vacation played a huge role, which is funny because im supposed to be on vacation in the first place.
> 
> Anyway, i am hoping i get lucids again soon, especially since school is starting and i'll have a consistent sleeping sched by then.
> 
> As for now, i'm journalling as always, practicing ADA as best as i can, doing MILD. I think i'm gonna try WBTB again this week since i havent done it for a while.



That's a very solid plan.  I have very few lucids without WBTB, and maybe one or two _in my life_ that took place when I wasn't getting proper sleep.  Sleep is the ultimate lucid aid.   :smiley: 

I know that feeling of needing a vacation from your vacation.   ::chuckle::   This is why I'm such a huge fan of vacations that require me to plan as little as possible and spend as much time lounging on a beach somewhere, stirring only to read or to eat/drink something delicious.   ::content::

----------


## Wurlman

Good ol' pagie Hows things girl? Hope ur dry spell ends hear!!!

----------


## paigeyemps

> Good ol' pagie Hows things girl? Hope ur dry spell ends hear!!!



WURLMAN WHERE ART THOU?? Thank youuuu! AND YES I HAD 3 LUCIDS TODAY IN MY NAP! JESAS IM SO HAPPY HILGRRIONGDTOINGDRILNLEIGRAAAGHHHLIHDGRIL

Update:

I took a nap today at 4pm, and woke up at 8pm. This is my first decent nap in a looong time. I got lucid in a norma, dream, then woke up because my sister is on my bed playing with my ipad. The sounds were quite loud and I didn't wanna tell her to tone it down because i would be too awake, plus she wouldn't listen anyway. So i shifted a bit and tried to DEILD, and it worked! I could see my previous dream kinda floating in my mind, and it was such a struggle to actually enter it lucid because i had a stroooong urge to drift off. Anyway after much struggle, i got in and started walking around, being so happy that i got to be lucid again after a long time. I recalled how awesome it felt  ::D:  then after a few seconds i got slightly woken up again because of the sounds and DEILDed again successfully, back into the same dream dreamscape. I started walking and marveling at my dream again but after like 10 seconds my mom woke me up for dinner.

That is all. Bjkselinsdflninlidrfnlerfnlk i r so vry happeh ¯\_(°‿°)_/¯

----------


## CanisLucidus

Congratulations on that ultra-lucid nap and that ultra-broken dry spell!  I've only managed to squeeze 1 or 2 LDs out of naps in my whole career, so 3 in one go sounds insane!

Nice work using your sister screwing around with your iPad as a DEILD alarm.   :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

> Congratulations on that ultra-lucid nap and that ultra-broken dry spell!  I've only managed to squeeze 1 or 2 LDs out of naps in my whole career, so 3 in one go sounds insane!
> 
> Nice work using your sister screwing around with your iPad as a DEILD alarm.



Oh, i didnt intend to really..but now that you put it that way~

thanks

----------


## melanieb

> You're a lucid beast. I think WBTB will get you back on track in no time. NO MORE DRY SPELL!



I agree that WBTB would be a good course. It's my favorite!

Maybe you'll have some more babies this summer.   :wink2:

----------


## paigeyemps

I had 2 lucids in my nap today! Awwwwyea I think I'm back to normal. Thank you glorious naps  :Party: 

It started with me coming across an idol of mine who is a famous dancer. I was lucky enough to take pics with him, and when he had to leave, I stalked him at the parking lot. As I was hiding behind cars, I suddenly thought "what the hell am I doing??" then realized i was dreaming. I tried to fly away but for some reason I had minimal control so I decided to just walk around and try to summon things behind doors. I successfully summoned some people. Aftera few minutes, I woke up slightly.

I decided to go back to bed. I got lucid, though it was a DILD since I drifted off for a minute or two before gaining lucidity. I got lucid in the same parking lot, and got lucid from remembering what previously happened. Didn't last long as I got woken up for dinner.


Wooooot I think I'm finally getting back into the swing of things. I have a loooot to do! :3

----------


## Chimpertainment

You are a leaf on the wind! Watch you soar  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

I caught an FA! Sneaky little bastard. Nose-plugged and then phased through walls before losing lucidity. Need to work on control and goals.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I caught an FA! Sneaky little bastard. Nose-plugged and then phased through walls before losing lucidity. Need to work on control and goals.



Nice catch on the FA!  I'm genuinely impressed there, because for me the very first "good habit" to atrophy is how closely I guard against false awakenings.  Nice phase too.   :smiley: 

Goals are a good idea because it gives you a nice anchor to grab onto before the dream plot sweeps you back up into whatever strange quest/situation it had in mind for you.  Without that desire for something specific, dream logic will press in and tend to more easily steal your lucidity.

Glad you're back and so strong right now!   ::goodjob::

----------


## paigeyemps

> Nice catch on the FA!  I'm genuinely impressed there, because for me the very first "good habit" to atrophy is how closely I guard against false awakenings.  Nice phase too.  
> 
> Goals are a good idea because it gives you a nice anchor to grab onto before the dream plot sweeps you back up into whatever strange quest/situation it had in mind for you.  Without that desire for something specific, dream logic will press in and tend to more easily steal your lucidity.
> 
> Glad you're back and so strong right now!



Thanks CL! Much appreciated as always  :smiley:  and I agree totally, not only do goals help you remember what to do once lucid, but it also helps you get lucid faster in the first place since your mind thinks YOU HAVE TO GET THIS DONE. You know what i mean?

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Thanks CL! Much appreciated as always  and I agree totally, not only do goals help you remember what to do once lucid, but it also helps you get lucid faster in the first place since your mind thinks YOU HAVE TO GET THIS DONE. You know what i mean?



*Yes*, completely agree!  A lucid goal is an expression of serious intent and to me, _awareness and intent_ are the two most crucial pieces of the LD puzzle.  Okay, I guess sleep is more important, but you get the idea.   :smiley: 

It's also a great workout for your prospective memory.  When you've got something to do _and you need to be dreaming in order to do it_, that's yet another way to get your prospective memory on your side and give you that kick when you're in a dream.

This is great!  Keep up the LDing.  Now go forth and complete a bunch of awesome lucid goals!!   ::goodjob2::

----------


## paigeyemps

Quick update:

Had a lucid yesterday, DILD. Control was a bit limited but I played the piano and for the first time ever, the keys were messed up and I played with ease. I think I had some kind of perfect pitch in the dream, because someone was singing different songs and I'd chime in with the accompaniment directly in the correct note, and r some reason I just knew the notes once i heard them. Very interesting experience.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Quick update:
> 
> Had a lucid yesterday, DILD. Control was a bit limited but I played the piano and for the first time ever, the keys were messed up and I played with ease. I think I had some kind of perfect pitch in the dream, because someone was singing different songs and I'd chime in with the accompaniment directly in the correct note, and r some reason I just knew the notes once i heard them. Very interesting experience.



Awesome, congrats on the LD!  Lucid dream music is amazing, isn't it?   ::smitten::   I'm trying to remember whether this was the first time you'd done anything with piano in your dreams before but I feel like I recall you doing this or wanting to do it a while back...?

What's impressed me a lot of times is how nice the music is you'll hear in dreams.  It can be difficult to remember but on occasion I've been able to bring back a couple bars of it.  I would _love_ to be able to bring back an entire song to waking life!

----------


## paigeyemps

> Awesome, congrats on the LD!  Lucid dream music is amazing, isn't it?    I'm trying to remember whether this was the first time you'd done anything with piano in your dreams before but I feel like I recall you doing this or wanting to do it a while back...?
> 
> What's impressed me a lot of times is how nice the music is you'll hear in dreams.  It can be difficult to remember but on occasion I've been able to bring back a couple bars of it.  I would _love_ to be able to bring back an entire song to waking life!



Thanks, and yes I agree! Dream music is amazing. I have always played instruments (or tried to) in dreams. Unfortunately, the keys or frets always seem messed up or incomprehensible no matter what I do. This was the first time it all went amazingly. Have you read this thread (i cant remember the title) of a dude who tells about his musical hypnagogic/hypnpompic hallucinations? They were apparently a beautiful symphony in all sorts of instruments at once, and his brain was able to hear and distinguish all of them. It sounded so awesome I wish I could experience that  ::D:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Thanks, and yes I agree! Dream music is amazing. I have always played instruments (or tried to) in dreams. Unfortunately, the keys or frets always seem messed up or incomprehensible no matter what I do. This was the first time it all went amazingly. Have you read this thread (i cant remember the title) of a dude who tells about his musical hypnagogic/hypnpompic hallucinations? They were apparently a beautiful symphony in all sorts of instruments at once, and his brain was able to hear and distinguish all of them. It sounded so awesome I wish I could experience that



I haven't seen that thread but I'll have to google for it!  That sounds incredible.

The range of experiences that our minds can produce is more vast than the range of what we can actually experience in waking life.  It's astounding what sort of experiences lucid dreaming can unlock.

It reminds me of that Emily Dickinson poem:

_"The Brainis wider than the Sky
Forput them side by side
The one the other will contain
With easeand Youbeside"_

----------


## paigeyemps

Had a lucid this morning! Woke up at 2 am to study (more like cram) for a test, then after exactly 2 hours, decided to go back to bed doing. Just though of doing my mantras, without realizing I did my ideal WBTB which is 2 hours. I had a very vivid lucid and even yelled at random DCs as a way of stabilizing the dream. I just kinda went "IM DREAMING, IM GONNA STAY LUCID. DONT EVEN DISTRACT ME PLEASE EINOFNOFINOUENEDINIRINF!!" Oddly it worked so well, it went smooth and stable and clear.



I had sexy times dont judge me okay.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Awesome, Paige!  Congratulations.

I wonder whether studying during your 2-hour WBTB helped to really activate the logical part of your brain and make you tat much more likely to recognize that you're dreaming.  I've been toying with the idea of playing with some kind of brain game during WBTB but haven't actually tried it yet.

Very glad to hear that you're making time for your lucid beastliness even during your cram sessions.   ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Ooh thanks! And idk, i haven't even realized that possibility! Perhaps because im too sad and depressed while studying, and thinking of just getting it over with, that i dont think about how it's affecting my dreaming mind.

:O

----------


## paigeyemps

I had two lucids today! I slept early, but I kept waking up every hour. This is why:

I had a ton of homework to do, but the internet service provider was fixing stuff so I was waiting for the internet to come back on so I could do my homework which needed research. I was sleepy though, and tired, so I set an alarm for every hour so I could check if the net was back on. Unfortunately it never did (until now), but the microawakenings fueled my DILDs so no complaints here!

First one was about a minute long. I didn't get to do much because on DC was pestering me nonstop. Second lucid was nicer, got to play the piano and experience the perfect pitch thing once again, plus something funnier. Gonna post it in the snippets thread.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Nice job with the lucids!  This sounds a little bit like the CAN-WILD technique.  Have you heard of that one?  The idea is to have a series of alarms going off every so often, maybe every hour, and then attempting to DEILD after each one.  From what I've heard it's exhausting but effective.  (You were hitting DILDs, so it's a little different.)

But either way, well done!  I love that you keep getting to play perfect piano in your dreams.   ::content::

----------


## paigeyemps

> Nice job with the lucids!  This sounds a little bit like the CAN-WILD technique.  Have you heard of that one?  The idea is to have a series of alarms going off every so often, maybe every hour, and then attempting to DEILD after each one.  From what I've heard it's exhausting but effective.  (You were hitting DILDs, so it's a little different.)
> 
> But either way, well done!  I love that you keep getting to play perfect piano in your dreams.



Oh yes I have, though I haven't really read about it a lot. I guess the only difference is that I didn't intentionally set the alarms for LDing, i just happened to get lucky! And thanks!

----------


## Wurlman

I envy you PAIGEY! Ur damn good at what u do!

----------


## paigeyemps

Lol Wurlman, thanks!


This morning I had a DILD! I was getting away from a bad guy and got lucid. Flew away via angel wings and landed at a mall area where I tried to turn night into day. It took a lot of focus to do it, and I was only able to make it semi-night/twilight-ish in appearance. It wouldn't work with simple open and close of the eyes (which I usually do for dream scenes), but it was fun to stare at the night sky and actually see it go bright within a few seconds.  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Had 2 lucid today. They were both very hazy and all I got to do was run fast. They were both DILDs and probably got them because i kept waking up for a few seconds this morning.

----------


## paigeyemps

Oh wow it's been a while since I updated. Been very busy with school, plus sickness. But i've had 2 lucids within the last 2 weeks and the one I had today was extremely vivid. I even remember thinking woah this is extremely vivid haha. Anyway I got to waterbend again (yippeee) and it felt so great. I also did some martial arts thingy which was also cool.



Still MILDing for now, don't have any chance to WBTB :< that's all for now

----------


## CanisLucidus

Nice, Paige, congratulations on the lucids, particularly the one that had the high level of vividness!

It's great that you got to waterbend, too.  Did you waterbend anything interesting?  Didn't you waterbend toilet water once?   ::lol::

----------


## Wurlman

I watch my first episode of aviator the other day pretty cool stuff

----------


## paigeyemps

@CL ahahahahaha yes i did waterbend toilet water a few times, but it was in real life; i'd flush the toilet and pretend it was me making it move haha  ::D:  and nah i during that lucid I didn't waterbend anything interesting, just swirled around and removed the water from the grass around me then threw it across

@Wurlman nice! It gets waaay better in later episodes, too :3



In other news, I had a lucid today! It was the OBE-type too, where i got lucid, then because i was having a hard time moving my dream body, i decided to 'move out of it' spiritually (?) then went out and everything was like real life. I even told myself to memorize things that were happening then compare it when i wake up to see if these astral thingies were true. Unfortunately everything was really just a dream and nothing simile happened outside while i was asleep. Fun experience though  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Just looking at my workbook and reviewing some stuff for inspiration. Nothing going on here folks, carry on. Ayayayyaa


 ::banana:: 

I miss this

----------


## CanisLucidus

:smiley:   Yes, I need to go back and review my workbook again.  That would take me back almost to the very, very beginning of when I was lucid dreaming!  Just being here has reminded me of the counting DEILD approach you explained to me where you imagine yourself in the previous scene counting with your dream voice.  I'd kind of forgotten about that!

Furthermore, I love that checking your latest workbook post showed me that I had missed your last message about toilet waterbending.   ::lol::

----------

